# Who won the debate tonight? Obama or Romney?



## Conservative (Oct 3, 2012)

Simple question. Not looking for debate, discussion, etc. just the poll...

Who won the debate tonight? Obama or Romney?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

post a poll


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 3, 2012)

This morning I thought that democrats would say obama won no matter what, but tonight was so devastating, they can't.


----------



## techieny (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney slapped him good!!!!


----------



## IHBF (Oct 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> This morning I thought that democrats would say obama won no matter what, but tonight was so devastating, they can't.



I felt the same way.

I actually thought it was going to be closer. But Romney clearly won that debate. Obama looked ill prepared and defeated.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> This morning I thought that democrats would say obama won no matter what, but tonight was so devastating, they can't.



Seriously, it feels a bit like the twilight zone with so many on the left not defending Obama as the winner.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 3, 2012)

I watched every word of it, and I thought Romney was by far more prepared, more composed and more 'Presidential' than Obama. 

This was a 10-8 round for Romney.

With 'Pugs' Biden up next, I think there's some momentum here that Romney-Ryan can grab onto.

This race is far from over.


----------



## RosieS (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney needed lots of Ex-Lax. He flopped, pflipped and lied thru the whole thing.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## courseofhistory (Oct 3, 2012)

Independent voters gave Obama the edge by I'd say 65 to 49% overall on CNN. There was a ticker for Colorado independent voters on the screen and Obama went to 100% I'd say about 6-8 times and Romney about 4-5. Romney went below the line about 4 times and Obama never did. Obama got higher marks consistently on healthcare and education, economy maybe a slight edge. Women consistently gave him higher marks than men, especially on education and healthcare. I'm on another forum with about 6K members but only 20 or so posting regularly, predominately republicans and of course, they thought Romney did super! *rolling eyes* 

If you weren't looking for details, I'd say Romney did pretty well..  But independent voters on the screen gave it to Obama by a pretty good margin.


----------



## rdean (Oct 3, 2012)

As far as theatrics, Romney was far ahead.  He looked almost manic at times.  

But the lies.  He may have a euphoria tonight, but tomorrow, the next day, the debates will be scrutinized and he will be asked about his positions tonight compared to his positions over the last 18 months.  Mitt has the "flip flop" and "etch a sketch" labels for a reason.

So feel good tonight.  It won't last.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 3, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Simple question. Not looking for debate, discussion, etc. just the poll...
> 
> Who won the debate tonight? Obama or Romney?



Putting all personal feelings and partisan views aside Romney won the first debate but it is one of three it's a good step but only a step.


----------



## Clementine (Oct 3, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> I watched every word of it, and I thought Romney was by far more prepared, more composed and more 'Presidential' than Obama.
> 
> This was a 10-8 round for Romney.
> 
> ...



I think a 12 year old could take Biden on.    He'll never be able to pull his foot out of his mouth.    I bet the Obama campaign is nervous as hell about what Joe will say next.

It's time for the excuses to pour in.   Obama's working too hard to prepare for silly little debates, etc.    I heard one say that the debates really are just for show and that people made their minds up and this won't change a thing.    

Obama is never impressive without TOTUS and he can't brag about his record, so all that is left is making the same promises he did 4 years ago and hope that he can fool people again.    I doubt many of his supporters keep up on the issues.    They got their checks and their 'Bama phones, so what else is there to know?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 3, 2012)

rdean said:


> As far as theatrics, Romney was far ahead.  He looked almost manic at times.
> 
> But the lies.  He may have a euphoria tonight, but tomorrow, the next day, the debates will be scrutinized and he will be asked about his positions tonight compared to his positions over the last 18 months.  Mitt has the "flip flop" and "etch a sketch" labels for a reason.
> 
> So feel good tonight.  It won't last.



shut up and vote, Derpshit.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

RosieS said:


> Romney needed lots of Ex-Lax. He flopped, pflipped and lied thru the whole thing.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



You need to get your *ears* checked.

Regards from tjvh


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 3, 2012)

IHBF said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > This morning I thought that democrats would say obama won no matter what, but tonight was so devastating, they can't.
> ...



He was ill prepared.  As in not prepared at all.  After the debate, it's clear why he was not prepared.  He was relying on his campaign speeches.  Everything he said, every answer came right out of his campaign speeches.  Even yesterday he walked out of boring preparation to have a pizza party at a campaign office.

obama just isn't interested.  He looked tired of the job.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 3, 2012)

0bama was enthralled by the floor...


----------



## Sherry (Oct 3, 2012)

In all fairness to Obama, perhaps he was distracted by the anticipation of having anniversary sex.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> This morning I thought that democrats would say obama won no matter what, but tonight was so devastating, they can't.



No, not devastating at all. We saw the moderate governor of Massachusetts tonight. And he did well. Endorsed government regulation, was against-for RomneyCare aka ObamaCare. Is going to cut 5 trillion in taxes and add 2 trillion to the military, and cut the deficit.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 3, 2012)

The Gov opened a can of whooop ass on the Prez...Hey Mr obama.... you should stick to woopie and babawawa!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, talk about a total beat down!! It was almost embarassing and Chrissy Pissy Matthews had a meltdown on television! LMFAO!!!

Romney showed just what an Amateur Obama truly is.. So very proud of him! WTG Mitt Romney..!!


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama looked like he was having flashbacks to his *Choomwagon* days.


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 3, 2012)

Watching MSLSD even they say Maobama lost. Eddie Schultz, Raunchy Madcow and Al Notsosharpton all got long faces. POOOORR BABIES.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 3, 2012)

courseofhistory said:


> Independent voters gave Obama the edge by I'd say 65 to 49% overall on CNN. There was a ticker for Colorado independent voters on the screen and Obama went to 100% I'd say about 6-8 times and Romney about 4-5. Romney went below the line about 4 times and Obama never did. Obama got higher marks consistently on healthcare and education, economy maybe a slight edge. Women consistently gave him higher marks than men, especially on education and healthcare. I'm on another forum with about 6K members but only 20 or so posting regularly, predominately republicans and of course, they thought Romney did super! *rolling eyes*
> 
> If you weren't looking for details, I'd say Romney did pretty well..  But independent voters on the screen gave it to Obama by a pretty good margin.



65-49???

Credibility 0...


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 3, 2012)

msnbc is melting down lmfao


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Simple question. Not looking for debate, discussion, etc. just the poll...
> 
> Who won the debate tonight? Obama or Romney?



Obama was in full whiner mode.  I think he's still going through puberty.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > This morning I thought that democrats would say obama won no matter what, but tonight was so devastating, they can't.
> ...



I disagree... He didn't endorse government regulation at all, he clearly stated he was *against over-regulation.*


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney won hands down in my opinion. I was watching the debate with my very liberal sister, and almost felt bad for her. The look of disappointment on her face said it all.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 3, 2012)

Notice how the libs aren't voting in the poll?

Pussies


----------



## chesswarsnow (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry bout that,


1. I like the fact Obama looked like he was getting beat with a dead cat, because he actually was!!!!!!!!
2. Obama was knocked the fuck out, and yes I voted Romney won, easily.
3. Obama had his tingle wings cut off, because Obama was bagged and tagged, and thrown over Romney's shoulder for harvest.
4. Chris Mathews feeling is gone, the feel is long gone!!!!! 
5. Chris Mathews, was heavily invested in this debate, and his appearance looked as though he had been hit with the dead cat Romney was slinging,...lol!!!!!   
6. This post was not to sling the dead cat, just to make the complex easy to understand,....thank me later,......lol!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

Sherry said:


> In all fairness to Obama, perhaps he was distracted by the anticipation of having anniversary sex.



Possible. I would have think that would have been motivation to kick butt though. It's always better when there is a victory before hand.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 3, 2012)

Sherry said:


> In all fairness to Obama, perhaps he was distracted by the anticipation of having anniversary sex.


Bill Maher tweeted "Obama has to deliver twice tonight".  

The Bishop won tonight's debate in terms of optics, but lied throughout and bullied Jim Lehrer, who absolutely sucked.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 3, 2012)

Another 0bama failure...

is anyone really surprised?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 3, 2012)

LMFAO.. Libruls can't blame Boooooooooosh so now it's LEHER'S fault!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S NEVER Obama's fault..NOT EVER!!

PATHETIC!


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney clearly dominated that debate.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 3, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Romney clearly dominated that debate.



Yes, he dominated - but he didn't win shit.


----------



## Vel (Oct 3, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > In all fairness to Obama, perhaps he was distracted by the anticipation of having anniversary sex.
> ...



Bill Mahar also tweeted... @billmaher: i can't believe i'm saying this, but Obama looks like he DOES need a teleprompter


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 3, 2012)

Sherry said:


> In all fairness to Obama, perhaps he was distracted by the anticipation of having anniversary sex.



He looked tired to me. Maybe his problem was that he was still recovering from the anniversary sex he already had.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 3, 2012)

None of them changed anything that much.

Only in ConservaBizzaro World is Romney coming out as some sort of winner.

Only thing that tells me is that even in their eyes Romney was a total loser up until tonight, to the very USMB rabid RWers.

The same ones that have been CLAIMING to love and support him no matter what, seems that they were bluffing.

Obama did well. There's no need for him to bring politics down to the mud and attack Romney for every single lie he tells like many were expecting.

I'd call it a draw.


----------



## DevinCurtis (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney stomped Obama into the turf I can't wait for november.


----------



## clevergirl (Oct 3, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> None of them changed anything that much.
> 
> Only in ConservaBizzaro World is Romney coming out as some sort of winner.
> 
> ...




Of course "you'd" call it a draw...but psssst everyone else is calling it a Romney win 


Focus group of undecideds moved to Romney

Undecided voters in focus group swing sharply toward Romney; Frank Luntz: &#8216;I&#8217;ve never seen anything like this&#8217;; CBS post-debate poll shows big win for Romney | Twitchy


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> None of them changed anything that much.
> 
> Only in ConservaBizzaro World is Romney coming out as some sort of winner.
> 
> ...



You'd call it a draw? Funny... I've never heard of a one-sided beat down ever being referred to as a draw.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Romney clearly dominated that debate.
> ...



Well "win" is a bad term, because one can't "win" a debate. It's entirely subjective. However, it's clear that Romney came across much better than Obama did.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 3, 2012)

90% for Romney on USMB.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 3, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin_Kennedy said:
> ...



That's true - if facts don't matter.


----------



## clevergirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin_Kennedy said:
> ...



Debate clubs would disagree that you can or cannot win a debate.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability.  .




You are a ridiculously hyper-partisan shill, and you prove once again that reality in no way disturbs your mindless, predictable cheerleading.


----------



## clevergirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Romney clearly dominated that debate.
> ...




Loser talk...


----------



## Jackson (Oct 3, 2012)

courseofhistory said:


> Independent voters gave Obama the edge by I'd say 65 to 49% overall on CNN. There was a ticker for Colorado independent voters on the screen and Obama went to 100% I'd say about 6-8 times and Romney about 4-5. Romney went below the line about 4 times and Obama never did. Obama got higher marks consistently on healthcare and education, economy maybe a slight edge. Women consistently gave him higher marks than men, especially on education and healthcare. I'm on another forum with about 6K members but only 20 or so posting regularly, predominately republicans and of course, they thought Romney did super! *rolling eyes*
> 
> If you weren't looking for details, I'd say Romney did pretty well..  But independent voters on the screen gave it to Obama by a pretty good margin.



CNN poll:  67% - Romney, 25% - Obama.............Romney won.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 3, 2012)

No surprise...  The 0bama fluffers are claiming 0bama victory...

Predicted...

Funny as hell, though...


----------



## IHBF (Oct 3, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> None of them changed anything that much.
> 
> Only in ConservaBizzaro World is Romney coming out as some sort of winner.
> 
> ...



Is msnbc ConservaBizzaro? Chris Matthews pretty much said Romney won. 

You delusional and living in a fantasy land.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 3, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> None of them changed anything that much.
> 
> Only in ConservaBizzaro World is Romney coming out as some sort of winner.
> 
> ...



you can call it my Aunt Fanny, but you'd still be just as wrong


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 3, 2012)

obama clearly won and that win will inspire Joe Biden to do at least that well in his debate with the very wonky Paul Ryan.

hehehehehehhe

I can hardly wait for that smackdown!


----------



## Grandma (Oct 3, 2012)

I have to call it a tie. Neither one gained or lost any ground, their bases will still vote for them, and neither did anything for the undecideds.

The moderation was nonexistent. 

Romney was agressive, but not like a President, more like a jerk.

Obama was too quiet. 

Romney loses points for factfail and flipflopping.

Obama loses points for being too boring. He did score against Romney on the $8trillion in new debt Romney would create.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Of course facts don't matter, this is a Presidential "debate" we're talking about. Neither candidate was talking facts or anything substantive at all.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

clevergirl said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Well, they're entitled to their opinion.


----------



## GWV5903 (Oct 3, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Simple question. Not looking for debate, discussion, etc. just the poll...
> 
> Who won the debate tonight? Obama or Romney?



I am shocked, Romney clearly won the debate...

The 90BILL Picked the Loser Line was devastating...

No one was there to protect him, it's almost sad to see him thrown under the bus so easily, but I enjoyed every second of it...


----------



## Sallow (Oct 3, 2012)

Style wise..Romney did better..

Substance wise..Obama.

Obama really let Romney slide on alot of lies.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 3, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Style wise..Romney did better..
> 
> Substance wise..Obama.
> 
> Obama really let Romney slide on alot of lies.



And Romney didn't let Obama get away with any lies!


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney IS a great con man/liar. That WAS obama's first debate in 4 years...


----------



## Sinjorri (Oct 3, 2012)

is msnbc still melting down?  they are a hoot when things dont go the dems way.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 3, 2012)

Sinjorri said:


> is msnbc still melting down?  they are a hoot when things dont go the dems way.



yup


----------



## Conservative (Oct 3, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Romney IS a great con man/liar. *That WAS obama's first debate in 4 years*...



But he did all that practice with John Kerry. Surely THAT would have prepared anyone for a debate with Mitt Romney!


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 3, 2012)

Conservative said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Romney IS a great con man/liar. *That WAS obama's first debate in 4 years*...
> ...



Other than the lack of preparation what hurt obama is that he doesn't so press conferences so he's not used to answering questions.


----------



## Nunz (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Darkwind (Oct 3, 2012)

I have to say, that the poll results look like a who's who of My ignore list.  lmao


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




You are such a ridiculous shill that you are completely insulated from reality.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLrpBLDWyCI&NR=1&feature=fvwp]That is why you fail - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Romney IS a great con man/liar. That WAS obama's first debate in 4 years...





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVJbX2sb2WY]Loser - Ace Ventura - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

Nunz said:


>



From left to right...

What the fuck?

Really... what the fuck?

My leg itches.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm getting a real kick out of the right wing glee over the debate.

Are any of you pussies who were too scared to take a sig bet **cough* *House Gimp* *cough** ready to take one now?


----------



## GWV5903 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nunz said:


>



Stunned, their leader went down in flames...

Wonder what they will look like when The Obamanator is down 0 to 2...


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> I'm getting a real kick out of the right wing glee over the debate.
> 
> Are any of you pussies who were too scared to take a sig bet **cough* *House Gimp* *cough** ready to take one now?



you're too scared to bet your account. I'm not.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting a real kick out of the right wing glee over the debate.
> ...



Nigga please.

Betting your account is a cheap way to avoid facing the music.

It's for pussies.....like you.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 4, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Romney IS a great con man/liar. That WAS obama's first debate in 4 years...



So he skipped practice with Kerry then?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Like I said, you don't have the balls.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



It takes more guts to wear someone else's sigline after a big loss.

Getting exiled is a blessing for the loser....this is why you entered such a bet.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2012)

I wonder what genius told obama that it would be a good idea to stand right next to Romney and try to tell him what he - Romney - himself thinks and intends despite being told by him directly something else entirely?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 4, 2012)

Because making bets proves anything guys. Sheesh.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 4, 2012)

Did Obama say, "you won" when the two shook hands after the debate???


----------



## Rozman (Oct 4, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> None of them changed anything that much.
> 
> Only in ConservaBizzaro World is Romney coming out as some sort of winner.
> 
> ...




If getting your ass kicked is described as a draw where you come from ....
But Obama sucked tonight and even most of the hard core lefties on this site admitted it.
The rest well they show themselves to be lackeys for Obama.
You guys want respect show a little class and admit your guy blew it.


----------



## ilia25 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > This morning I thought that democrats would say obama won no matter what, but tonight was so devastating, they can't.
> ...



That is because so many on the left see things as they are.

It was Obama's debate to lose. And while his performance was predictably bad, it does not make Romney any more convincing.


----------



## Hardcandy (Oct 4, 2012)

Debate #1 goes to Mit Romney, not because he did so good but because Barrack Obama did so poorly and watching the two men together tonight, it became quite evident that Romney is much smarter than Obama.

My personal feelings about the candidates are:

Romney - I don't particularly care for the guy because I view him as part of the problem rather than the solution.

Obama - The man is a racist and a Marxist who hates America and the sight of him makes me sick to my stomach.

Let it be known that my conclusions of tonight's debate was based solely on what I heard and observed and had absolutely nothing to do with my political views nor my personal feelings or opinions of the participants.


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2012)

Romney? He's got that look:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THry-9wN1_Q&feature=player_embedded]Presidential Debate 2012: President Obama Warns Against Voucher Programs - YouTube[/ame]

Katt Williams pegged that look in 2008

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB5K8dEsNF8&feature=player_embedded]Katt Williams - (Haters) Stomach Virus Face - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2012)

Could the contrast be any greater between Romney, who looted American companies and shipped their jobs overseas, only pays taxes at a 13% rate, stashes his money in the Cayman Islands to avoid U.S. taxes, and President Obama who saved GM and created 32 straight months of private sector job growth?

Obama is an economic patriot.

Romney is an economic traitor.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2012)

I hope you enjoyed watching obama lose the debate, hack.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVJbX2sb2WY]Loser - Ace Ventura - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 4, 2012)

I question the integrity of anyone that believes Obama won the debate.

In every way Romney won the debate. no question whatever..


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks, dad


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2012)

and this will be popular:


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 4, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> This morning I thought that democrats would say obama won no matter what, but tonight was so devastating, they can't.



Look, Romney looked great tonight.  The aftermath of what he actually said may become a big problem for him though.  In substance, Obama did more than hold his ground.  There are two major points that Romney failed on miserably, although neither showed up immediately.  The first is his tax plan.  The Obama campaign is going to drill Romney on this, because his tax plan is completely flawed.  Secondly, Romney said his healthcare plan would not prevent those with pre-existing conditions from being able to purchase insurance.  Simply put, this is a complete lie.  Under Romney's so called plan, anyone who goes without insurance for 90 days and has a pre-existing condition would not be able to find health insurance.  So if you are unemployed for six months, then get a job that doesn't provide insurance and you need to get your own, well you'd be screwed.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 4, 2012)

Listened to the debate on the radio. Obama sounded unprepared and weak. I do think he held in his own in the ideological battle, made his points and came off as respectable. Romney sounded the best I've ever heard him and hammered all his points effectively. However the substance of a lot of what Romney was saying will be a major point of contention as he flip-flopped and said a lot of bullshit. No real home runs or knock out punches from either side. It was about what I expected, a bunch of political jive that really didn't mean much. But in the swim suit portion of the election tonight, I give Romney the edge.


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2012)

auditor0007 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > This morning I thought that democrats would say obama won no matter what, but tonight was so devastating, they can't.
> ...



Did we see the same debate? Because I thought Romney looked sick, nervous, more than a little hypertensive, and completely phony. Obama, to me, was the same, "No drama Obama" from 4 years ago, and every time he smiled when he was making notes to refer back to, it reminded me that he doesn't show all he has, especially right out of the gate.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2012)

Barb said:


> Did we see the same debate? Because I thought Romney looked sick, nervous, more than a little hypertensive, and completely phony. Obama, to me, was the same, "No drama Obama" from 4 years ago, and every time he smiled when he was making notes to refer back to, it reminded me that he doesn't show all he has, especially right out of the gate.





You should try living in the real world sometime.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5y68ErffgM]Ignorance is Bliss - Scene from the Matrix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Simple question. Not looking for debate, discussion, etc. just the poll...
> 
> Who won the debate tonight? Obama or Romney?



Barb, Chris, courseofhistory, francoHFW, Lakhota, MarcATL, Rinata, RosieS, Sallow, Sarah G

^ These people are lying to themselves.

Just as they have to lie to themselves everyday to continue to support obama.

I'm a little shocked to see Barb, Sallow, and even Sarah G up there.

Chris, fanco, lakhota and Rinata are just Two fucking dumb.
And Marc is a racist, so his view of obama won't change unless he strings up a darky.


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Simple question. Not looking for debate, discussion, etc. just the poll...
> ...



*A darky?* WHO is a racist?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 4, 2012)

Barb said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



lame

seriously, I had no idea you were this capable of lying to yourself.


----------



## beretta304 (Oct 4, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Did we see the same debate? Because I thought Romney looked sick, nervous, more than a little hypertensive, and completely phony. Obama, to me, was the same, "No drama Obama" from 4 years ago, and every time he smiled when he was making notes to refer back to, it reminded me that he doesn't show all he has, especially right out of the gate.
> ...



"it reminded me that he doesn't show all he has, especially right out of the gate."


We're all waiting for him to show something "out of the gate".....waiting 4  loooooooooooooong  years!


----------



## beretta304 (Oct 4, 2012)

Obama
Barb, Chris, courseofhistory, francoHFW, Lakhota, MarcATL, Rinata, RosieS, Sallow, Sarah G, sfcalifornia

The usual cast of characters.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2012)

rdean said:


> As far as theatrics, Romney was far ahead.  He looked almost manic at times.
> 
> But the lies.  He may have a euphoria tonight, but tomorrow, the next day, the debates will be scrutinized and he will be asked about his positions tonight compared to his positions over the last 18 months.  Mitt has the "flip flop" and "etch a sketch" labels for a reason.
> 
> So feel good tonight.  It won't last.



Exactly... 

Romney's problem is that he's actually taken JakeSnarkey's advice.  He's trying to rush to the center and hoping nobody is going to remember his five years of engaging in right wing nutbaggery.... 

The media won't let him get away with it.  Not for long.


----------



## Oldguy (Oct 4, 2012)

Describing the President's performance last night, a New York Times editorialist called Obama "President Xanax."

That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## masquerade (Oct 4, 2012)

So this strategy, I assume his campaign had planned for Obama to talk directly into the camera, or to the moderator instead of talking directly to Romney, didn't work for me.  The debate was not between Obama and the American people, it was between Obama and Romney, so in my opinion, Obama should have been looking directly at Romney when countering or replying to a question.

It was clear to me that Obama does not like to debate, he does not like to be questioned or criticized and it showed last night.


----------



## masquerade (Oct 4, 2012)

Oldguy said:


> Describing the President's performance last night, a New York Times editorialist called Obama "President Xanax."
> 
> That pretty much sums it up.



And yet he prepped for three days.  Go figure.


----------



## beretta304 (Oct 4, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > As far as theatrics, Romney was far ahead.  He looked almost manic at times.
> ...




Was Romney ever anything but in the center?  You libshits tried to portray him as a Conservative.  Conservatives always knew what they were getting with Romney.  

Wipe the sniffles, pull up you skirt and live to fight another day, crybaby.  Don't wait for the lamestream media to carry your water.


Obama's problem is he can NEVER, man-up!


----------



## LilOlLady (Oct 4, 2012)

Monoplizing the debate, romney won. Obama won on the *facts* he was allowed to get out before being *interrupted by Lehrer and Romney*.  Debate may as well had been moderatored by FOXNEWS Hannity.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Oh, please, Romney's been rushing to the right for the last 5 years... appealling to the nutbags.  I never really believed it, frankly.   You know how I can tell when a Mormon is lying? His lips are moving.  

But the point is, Romney said two big lies last night.  That his tax plan will work.  That no one with a pre-existing condition will have to worry about losing insurance.  both are demonstrably wrong.


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2012)

Grandma said:


> I have to call it a tie. Neither one gained or lost any ground, their bases will still vote for them, and neither did anything for the undecideds.
> 
> The moderation was nonexistent.
> 
> ...



*Exactly. *

That would explain all the jerks who loved it.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Barb said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > I have to call it a tie. Neither one gained or lost any ground, their bases will still vote for them, and neither did anything for the undecideds.
> ...



...That settles it Barb, when Democrats are willing to settle for a tie.. You know Obama lost..


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> ...That settles it Barb, when Democrats are willing to settle for a tie.. You know Obama lost..



I'll gladly concede that Romney won the debate.  The challenger almost always wins the first debate. The incumbant is on the defensive. He has a record to defend.  That's why it was foolish for Jimmy Carter to only agree to one debate in 1980.  

Even Mondale won his first debate against Reagan, who looked tired and forgetful in 1984. 

Clinton won his first debate against Bush-41.  Kerry won his first debate against Bush-43. I think that the exception was Dole, who ran a fairly hapless campaign. 

Later debates, the incumbant comes back stronger, because he has a better idea of what he's up against. 

How much does that matter?  

Not that much, really.  There really aren't that many people who are going to say, "Well, yup, I was all for Obama until I saw Romney on that debate. What a dream-boat."  

What I'd like to hear from is someone who said, "I was totally going for Obama, but now I'm giving Romney a serious look." 

Also, as I point out, Romney looked good because he's trying to move away from the Tea Party, Rush Limbaugh, Angry Conservative and trying to look more reasonable.  

How long will the media let him get away with it?


----------



## Intolerant (Oct 4, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Romney IS a great con man/liar. That WAS obama's first debate in 4 years...


Excuses are like ass holes everyone has one.


----------



## masquerade (Oct 4, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Romney IS a great con man/liar. That WAS obama's first debate in 4 years...



Obama IS a great con man/liar.

Your excuse of it being Obama's first debate in four years is pretty damn lame.  Perhaps if he took questions from the press more often, he would have been better prepared for last night.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 4, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...That settles it Barb, when Democrats are willing to settle for a tie.. You know Obama lost..
> ...



Gladly...huh..I'll gladly rep you just for making me laugh

I like you grabbing at straws, it shows signs of insecurity..sorry about that...

It's way to early to tell how this will work out, Obama may wake up, man up and rise to the challenge but given his history, I kinda doubt it..


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Gladly...huh..I'll gladly rep you just for making me laugh
> 
> I like you grabbing at straws, it shows signs of insecurity..sorry about that...
> 
> It's way to early to tell how this will work out, Obama may wake up, man up and rise to the challenge but given his history, I kinda doubt it..



The Challenger always does well in the first debate just by virtue of showing up.  Being on the same stage as an incumbant president elevates him... at least initially. 

Now, I'm an old guy, and back when I used to be a lot more conservative than I am now, I remember the 1984 debate between Reagan and Mondale.  Mondale was trailing badly, and when he debated Reagan, Reagan looked tired, confused and a little befuddled by the attacks. Or maybe he just got complacent.  (Or maybe he was just a 73 year old guy who had survived a bullet hole to the chest and wasn't as vigorous as he used to be.) 

Second debate, he was more prepared.  

Like I said, you have your opinion, I have mine, and nothing that happened last night is going to change our votes. 

I'd like to hear from someone who says, "I was leaning towards Obama, but I'm really considering Romney seriously now."


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 4, 2012)

Barb said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


You should try watching television sober, and political debates, which require a bit of independent thought, don't do well for people who have an altered reality.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 4, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gladly...huh..I'll gladly rep you just for making me laugh
> ...



Well, that makes 2 of us so far...it's a start..


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 4, 2012)

masquerade said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Romney IS a great con man/liar. That WAS obama's first debate in 4 years...
> ...


Perhaps if the press challenged him in any fashion whatever, he might have done better.

The truth is, he cannot debate based upon his record, his ideology is flawed and has a proven record of never working, so he is reduced to trying to recapture his 2008 rhetoric.  But then, again, he runs smack into the wall of his rhetoric failing to do anything.

There are people here who will say Obama won regardless of what happened.  If Obama didn't even show up at the debate, they would claim he won.

They are not worth anyone's time or effort.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 4, 2012)

Nunz said:


>



Bwhahahaha ROFLMAO! What a group of losers! Look at them.. they're like the fat kid in biology that narcked everyone out.. Like the bozo on the baseball field who takes his baseballs and bats home because everyone won't play by his rulez! They are the DORKUS 3 that NO ONE wanted to hang with.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 4, 2012)

Barb said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > I have to call it a tie. Neither one gained or lost any ground, their bases will still vote for them, and neither did anything for the undecideds.
> ...



 Waaaaaaaaa Romney was aggressive.. He should have just sat there like the MAIN STREAM LIBERAL MEDIA and let Obama win..Not get tough! NO FAIR!!


Wow.. You Zombies are pathetic.


----------



## beretta304 (Oct 4, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



These asswipes will "hang" with them.

Obama 
Barb, Chris, courseofhistory, francoHFW, JoeB131, Lakhota, LilOlLady, MarcATL, Rinata, RosieS, Sallow, Sarah G, sfcalifornia


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 4, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Nunz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



...Don't y'all worry your pretty little self, Missy, their used to lying.

They'll get their Obama talking points list and continue to amuse us...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 4, 2012)

Obama is a media created hype. He couldn't hide behind his teleprompter last night.. He couldn't have the Media run interference for him.. He couldn't have his campaign create 2 minute ads distorting Mitt's positions. It wasn't David Letterman who licks his buttcrack and asks for more. This totally inept man was shown for what and who he is. An Amateur who for 4 years has partied, played golf, and thinks all he had to go was just say WORDS and magically everything was ok. He's a Community Organizer but a President for Halloween. Go back to Chicago Barack Obama, you're clearly out of your league.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

Obama won:


> Barb, Chris, courseofhistory, francoHFW, JoeB131, Lakhota, LilOlLady, MarcATL, Rinata, RosieS, Sallow, Sarah G, sfcalifornia



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srw3RdiIlrQ]Shocked Face ...HA! (E-Trade baby) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Obama won:
> 
> 
> > Barb, Chris, courseofhistory, francoHFW, JoeB131, Lakhota, LilOlLady, MarcATL, Rinata, RosieS, Sallow, Sarah G, sfcalifornia
> ...



Never said he won... 

I said it was irrelevent... because debates always are. 

And I think I said that before the debate.  

Debates are something for the media to talk about while they fill time between the conventions and the election.  

Fact is, the guy who leads two weeks after the conventions always wins, and that's been Obama.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Obama won:
> ...



then why did you vote that Obama won????


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

i see several liberal leaning posters voted that Romney won the debate. Congrats for your honesty.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Because when you set up the poll, you didn't offer choices for ties, or "I didn't bother watching because debates are bullshit"...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 4, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Monoplizing the debate, romney won. Obama won on the *facts* he was allowed to get out before being *interrupted by Lehrer and Romney*.  Debate may as well had been moderatored by FOXNEWS Hannity.



liar

Obama went over his time constantly and the mod had to force him to play by the rules.

Mitt played by the rules and dominated.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Because he's a bitter hack oozing around the forum this morning because Obama was TROUNCED!


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2012)

Actually, I'm here every morning, ladyshitslinger...  

Romney didn't help himself in the areas he needed to help himself. 

He might have made some good points, but he's still a rich douchebag.


----------



## Jarhead (Oct 4, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Debates are designed to allow voters to educate themselves based on the candidates themselves...not based on how the media portrays them.

The fact that you deem debates as irrelevant means that you would vote for a ham sandwich if the ham sandwich were up against Romney. Which means that you are not interested in who would be better for the country. You just want "the other guy" to lose.

However, I admire your honesty. Seeing as you deem debates as irrelevant and this is a debate forum, it explains why you rarely engage in debates and instead simply spew talking points.

You are ideal for the democratic party. They can tell you the sky is green and you would support it as fact.


----------



## Jarhead (Oct 4, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, I'm here every morning, ladyshitslinger...
> 
> Romney didn't help himself in the areas he needed to help himself.
> 
> He might have made some good points, but he's still a rich douchebag.



Yep....unfortunately for Romney, he cant get past those that are jealous of his success...such as you as you just clearly pointed out.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



so, instead of simply NOT VOTING, you picked a choice you did not actually support, huh.

Dumb ass.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Debates are designed to allow voters to educate themselves based on the candidates themselves...not based on how the media portrays them.
> 
> The fact that you deem debates as irrelevant means that you would vote for a ham sandwich if the ham sandwich were up against Romney. Which means that you are not interested in who would be better for the country. You just want "the other guy" to lose.
> 
> ...



How is a contrived setting "educational"?  What did we find out about Romney that we didn't know before?  What did we find out about Obama that we didn't know before? 

Other than Romney telling some whoppers about his tax plans and medical proposals, what did we learn. 

And, actually, guy, I'm a registered Republican.  

I'm just horrified my party has been hijacked by Wall Street and the Latter-Day Saints Cult. 

I voted for McCain in 2008, and if there is a Hillary/Jeb matchup in 2016 (after Romney loses) I will vote for Jeb, probably.  

But I really, really despise, distrust and disdain Mormons, so I'm stuck voting for Obama.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Dishonest questions deserve dishonest answers...


----------



## paulitician (Oct 4, 2012)

Obummer looked bummed. He seemed very tired and defeated. It probably is time for him to go.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 4, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Well said! Great post.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 4, 2012)

Willard did very well. He came out strong. Strong and wrong, but still strong. The President did just "okay". 

The winners? Fact Checkers by a mile

The losers? Jim Leher


----------



## Jarhead (Oct 4, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Debates are designed to allow voters to educate themselves based on the candidates themselves...not based on how the media portrays them.
> ...



So you allow your religious bias dictate how you feel about someone. I find that disturbing.

You deem Romney as a lair based on what...his religion?

Look...whatever......I dont believe ANY registered republican would vote for Obama. He is very far to the leftr and by no means meets any of the crirteria of the GOP.

Not sure if you are a liar and I dont really care. But I do know that you are prejudiced based on religion for you admitted that.

SO you are now being put on my ignore list. You arent worth the my time. I do not interact with those that are prejudice.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 4, 2012)

Well we obviously have 13 blind partisans so far.
For Christ sake - even NYT and the Denver Post gave the nod to Romney. 
Obama looked frustrated, annoyed and out gunned by the more specific and confident Romney.
This thing was decided in the first 5 minutes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> So you allow your religious bias dictate how you feel about someone. I find that disturbing.
> 
> You deem Romney as a lair based on what...his religion?



Yup. He thinks Joseph Smith was talking to God.  I think Joseph Smith was lying to scam less smart people out of money and getting to sleep with their teenage daughters. Kind of like David Koresh.   

If Romney can't get a no-brainer like that one right, I'm not sure I can trust him on the bigger decisions.   

Also, I met some Mormons back in the 1980's who really creeped me the fuck out. From Romney to the Osmonds, whenever I see a Mormon, I just cringe. 





Jarhead said:


> Look...whatever......I dont believe ANY registered republican would vote for Obama. He is very far to the leftr and by no means meets any of the crirteria of the GOP.



9% of Republicans voted for Obama last time, according to exit polls. Sorry.  



Jarhead said:


> Not sure if you are a liar and I dont really care. But I do know that you are prejudiced based on religion for you admitted that.
> 
> SO you are now being put on my ignore list. You arent worth the my time. I do not interact with those that are prejudice.



In short, you can't answer the points. I get that.  Maybe we should call you "brain in a jar"


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 4, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> So you allow your religious bias dictate how you feel about someone. I find that disturbing.



Well, then 40% of the county must disturb you...since that's how many said they wouldn't vote for a Muslim for President. 43% wouldn't vote for an atheist. 

Atheists, Muslims See Most Bias as Presidential Candidates




> Look...whatever......I dont believe ANY registered republican would vote for Obama. He is very far to the leftr and by no means meets any of the crirteria of the GOP.



And yet plenty will. Why? Because he's not _far _left by any stretch of the imagination. 

Can you name this President?


Created the EPA
Supported the Clean Air Act
Created OSHA
Bolstered Social Security benefits
Introduced a minimum tax on the wealthy
Championed a guaranteed minimum income for the poor
Proposed health reform that would require employers to buy health insurance for all their employees and subsidize those who couldn't afford it.


----------



## Amazed (Oct 4, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > So you allow your religious bias dictate how you feel about someone. I find that disturbing.
> ...



Little man your boy king failed miserably last night, he looked a little boy being schooled out there.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 4, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



I've had him on ignore for a while now. Wise choice!


----------



## paulitician (Oct 4, 2012)

The Dear Leader looked lost. He should have gone into Preacher-Mode. Might have helped. But not much. He just doesn't have anything to run on. He's out of gas.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 4, 2012)

paulitician said:


> The Dear Leader looked lost. He should have gone into Preacher-Mode. Might have helped. But not much. He just doesn't have anything to run on. He's out of gas.




Precisely. He's a media created hype, nothing more. When having to stand before the people of this Nation, he failed miserably. He doesn't ever answer questions, go on real Media outlets... he hides behind the liberal media, behind a teleprompter with carefully crafted speeches written by staff. He's a Community Organizer and it showed last night.


----------



## beretta304 (Oct 4, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The Dear Leader looked lost. He should have gone into Preacher-Mode. Might have helped. But not much. He just doesn't have anything to run on. He's out of gas.
> ...



You mean Community Agitator...and he looked agitated last night.


----------



## Vel (Oct 4, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Obama won:
> ...



Yes, you did. Otherwise your name would not be listed with those that voted they thought Obama won. These are not anonymous polls you know. Your dishonesty is noted.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 4, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> This morning I thought that democrats would say obama won no matter what, but tonight was so devastating, they can't.



well according to that poll it looks like it could be the other way around too.....just sayin.....were is the category for DRAW or NOT SURE?......


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 4, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > So you allow your religious bias dictate how you feel about someone. I find that disturbing.
> ...



[*]Created the EPA good idea turned job killer
[*]Supported the Clean Air Act ditto
[*]Created OSHA I had to deal with these assholes, they were corrupt in the early 90's, so I imagine it's ditto
[*]Bolstered Social Security benefits tricked people into thinking the government would care for them when they got old, so people didn't save or plan ahead, or another bad (D) idea.
[*]Introduced a minimum tax on the wealthy seriously... and then on everyone else.
[*]Championed a guaranteed minimum income for the poor and garunteed that those people stay poor.
[*]Proposed health reform that would require tryanny employers to buy health insurance for all their employees and subsidize those who couldn't afford it tyranny, tyranny tyranny. those that surrender liberty for safety deserve neither. 


Who is championing jobs?  it's not obama, clearly he thinks 26 million UE is funny.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 4, 2012)

Obama is shockingly ignorant on economic issues. That much is pretty obvious to anyone with common sense. He embarrassed himself several times during the Debate.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 4, 2012)

RosieS said:


> Romney needed lots of Ex-Lax. He flopped, pflipped and lied thru the whole thing.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



and so i suppose you believe that of course Obama was absolutely truthful?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 4, 2012)

rdean said:


> As far as theatrics, Romney was far ahead.  He looked almost manic at times.
> 
> But the lies.  He may have a euphoria tonight, but tomorrow, the next day, the debates will be scrutinized and he will be asked about his positions tonight compared to his positions over the last 18 months.  Mitt has the "flip flop" and "etch a sketch" labels for a reason.
> 
> So feel good tonight.  It won't last.



Dean they are wondering why you left that thread where you made all those 10,000 dollar bets......hey just thought i would let you know....


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 4, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



You didn't answer the question. Which President was it? 


Who is championing jobs? The President who has seen 5 million of them created since he became President.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 4, 2012)

I didn't listen to all of it, but since the mostly liberal analysts at MSNBC agreed Romney won,

he apparently won.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 4, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > Romney needed lots of Ex-Lax. He flopped, pflipped and lied thru the whole thing.
> ...



He was not...according the fact checkers. Romney beat him at that too though in an "untruthieness"-off.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 4, 2012)

Romney now has brand new tax plan that doesn't cut taxes for those Republican job creators, 

but instead cuts taxes for the middle class, 

thus adding progressivity to our system?

You can't believe anything this guy says.


----------



## Liability (Oct 4, 2012)

Mitt doesn't speak of middle "_*class*_."

That bullshit rhetoric is entirely in the hands of the incumbent.

Mitt evidently got the message [EXCELLENT news] and speaks instead of middle *income* people.

President Class Warfare is gonna get steam rolled.

You can't believe anything that empty suit has to say!


----------



## Dissent (Oct 4, 2012)

Government won The people lost.


----------



## Liability (Oct 4, 2012)

Dissent said:


> Government won The people lost.



Did you not yet realize that your childish mantra has no power to persuade?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 4, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Debates are designed to allow voters to educate themselves based on the candidates themselves...not based on how the media portrays them.
> ...




Romney is so shamelessly dishonest that only an aggressive debater who can beat him over the head with his lies is going to win a debate with him.  Obama needs to do that.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 4, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Romney IS a great con man/liar. That WAS obama's first debate in 4 years...



so?......all they were doing was answering questions.....as President the guy should be up on everything he was asked about....since he has been dealing with this shit for 3 years now....


----------



## Liability (Oct 4, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Romney IS a great con man/liar. *That WAS obama's first debate in 4 years*...





THAT was the sorriest, most pathetic, most pussy excuse I have EVER seen posted at USMB.


----------



## Jarhead (Oct 4, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



you can toss that 5 million numbner around all you want....but there is a net gain of people in the workjforce of near zero....and unemployment is still at 8.1%...

Sure companies hired...they were given 3/4 of a trillion dollars in tax money.....but how permanent is a job when LIMITED funds are used to support it?

Apply logic seawytch...dont simply spew talking points....even though that is what the democratic party wants you to do.


----------



## Jarhead (Oct 4, 2012)

Liability said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Romney IS a great con man/liar. *That WAS obama's first debate in 4 years*...
> ...



and it was posted by the sorriest, most pathetic, most pussy poster on USMB.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 4, 2012)

Chris said:


> Could the contrast be any greater between Romney, who looted American companies and shipped their jobs overseas, only pays taxes at a 13% rate, stashes his money in the Cayman Islands to avoid U.S. taxes, and President Obama who saved GM and created 32 straight months of private sector job growth?
> 
> Obama is an economic patriot.
> 
> Romney is an economic traitor.



so are you back to being a LEFTY this week Chris?.....


----------



## Liability (Oct 4, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Well, he is certainly one of the contenders, anyway.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 4, 2012)

Romney really schooled him on the Economy. Even i was a bit shocked at how ignorant Obama is on economic matters. But i guess i shouldn't be shocked. 'Community Organizing' is the only job he ever had. He's completely clueless when it comes to Business. Romney embarrassed him several times.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 4, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



It's 5 million jobs created. Are you attributing all that red to him? Do you really not remember that we were losing 700,000 jobs a MONTH when he took office? Like it or not, the Stimulus DID turn the economy around and we ARE creating jobs. 30 straight months of job gains. Those aren't "talking points", but MATH. 

The only criticism ya'll can come up with is that he's not cleaning up "the predecessors" mess fast enough. Sounds like John Sununu saying he didn't kill Bin Laden fast enough.  

I'm still waiting for you to tell me how President Obama is so "far left" and for anyone to answer this question.

Can you name this President?


Created the EPA
Supported the Clean Air Act
Created OSHA
Bolstered Social Security benefits
Introduced a minimum tax on the wealthy
Championed a guaranteed minimum income for the poor
Proposed health reform that would require employers to buy health insurance for all their employees and subsidize those who couldn't afford it.

I love those "Obama is far left" stories. Best fairy tale EVER.


----------



## Jarhead (Oct 4, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Nixon...but irrelevant.

Now I have a question for you....

If you were unemployed and struggling...collecting 500 a week unemployment and barely getting by....

And then you got a "stimulus" job making 1000 a week....but you knew it was only temporary becaus stimulus money always is...

What would you do?

Would you spoend all 1000?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 4, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



actually right now that title belongs to Duddly ludite....Mr. i am an "INDEPENDENT"....and he of course says he doesnt remember that.....so i had to remind him.....


----------



## Newby (Oct 4, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Obummer looked bummed. He seemed very tired and defeated. It probably is time for him to go.



From what I understand they've already purchased a retirement home in Hawaii, I think he knows the writing is on the wall.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 4, 2012)

Newby said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Obummer looked bummed. He seemed very tired and defeated. It probably is time for him to go.
> ...



Yeah, he really did look worn out and defeated. His lack of knowledge on economic matters is what shocked me the most though. He is shockingly ignorant. We already have the second highest Corporate Tax Rate in the World. And look at all the Taxpayer Cash he gave to his 'Green Energy' cronies. So his 'Evil Corporation/Evil Oil Company' rant seemed so disingenuous and stale. And Romney rightfully pounced.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 4, 2012)

Liability said:


> Mitt doesn't speak of middle "_*class*_."
> That bullshit rhetoric is entirely in the hands of the incumbent.
> 
> Mitt evidently got the message [EXCELLENT news] and speaks instead of middle *income* people.
> ...



No, Romney doesn't speak of the middle class,  if you skip instances like the third sentence  he uttered in the debate:

*My view is that we ought to provide tax relief to people in the middle class.*

lol, shut up.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 4, 2012)

This thread had one positive outcome... it definitively shows who the ignorant left wingers are who have zero interest in the truth and who do not live in reality


----------



## paperview (Oct 4, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt doesn't speak of middle "_*class*_."
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 4, 2012)

Jackson said:


> courseofhistory said:
> 
> 
> > Independent voters gave Obama the edge by I'd say 65 to 49% overall on CNN. There was a ticker for Colorado independent voters on the screen and Obama went to 100% I'd say about 6-8 times and Romney about 4-5. Romney went below the line about 4 times and Obama never did. Obama got higher marks consistently on healthcare and education, economy maybe a slight edge. Women consistently gave him higher marks than men, especially on education and healthcare. I'm on another forum with about 6K members but only 20 or so posting regularly, predominately republicans and of course, they thought Romney did super! *rolling eyes*
> ...


It's funny how wingnuts bitterly cling to the "Liberal Mainstream Media" when it's convenient.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 4, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt doesn't speak of middle "_*class*_."
> ...


Oh, the burn!


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > courseofhistory said:
> ...



it's funnier how you don't understand that even the liberal media cannot fudge poll numbers. Sure, they can slant stories, not report stories, make up stories, etc... but poll numbers are verifiable. They either say one thing or another, there is no shading.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 4, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Wow, talk about a total beat down!! It was almost embarassing and* Chrissy Pissy Matthews had a meltdown* on television! LMFAO!!!
> 
> Romney showed just what an Amateur Obama truly is.. So very proud of him! WTG Mitt Romney..!!



The thrill is gone.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4GfRQSE-Ak]BB King, "The Thrill is Gone" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## g5000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Neither candidate won the debate. 

Both candidates played it safe.  Neither one of them went off script.  Both told their same old stories.

It was a boring, boring draw.

With these two clowns as their choices, though, the American people lost.

.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 4, 2012)

Poor President Xanax...  

Only your fluffers think you won...


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 4, 2012)

Just watched it.

Obama was lack-luster.
Rmoney was uninspiring.

Next candidate!


----------



## Amelia (Oct 4, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Monoplizing the debate, romney won. Obama won on the *facts* he was allowed to get out before being *interrupted by Lehrer and Romney*.  Debate may as well had been moderatored by FOXNEWS Hannity.




Lehrer was trying to help Obama at points.  

Balance, Mr. President, you said something about balance, right?  

Um, yes, Jim, thank you.  I want a balanced approach.

Lehrer was actually trying to help him complete his thoughts.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 4, 2012)

Amelia said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Monoplizing the debate, romney won. Obama won on the *facts* he was allowed to get out before being *interrupted by Lehrer and Romney*.  Debate may as well had been moderatored by FOXNEWS Hannity.
> ...



I noticed that too


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 4, 2012)

90-14

There are 14 members in here that need some serious help.


----------



## Newby (Oct 4, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> 90-14
> 
> There are 14 members in here that need some serious help.



The usual suspects... 

Barb, Chris, courseofhistory, francoHFW, JoeB131, Lakhota, LilOlLady, MarcATL, NoNukes, Rinata, RosieS, Sallow, Sarah G, sfcalifornia


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 4, 2012)

Newby said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > 90-14
> ...




Surprisingly BlindBoo, Dick Suck, Synth, and a couple others actually voted truthfully (not that I think seeing Obama's incompetence will change their minds at the ballot box)

But no wonder that winger trolls like Lakhota and chrissypoo still think Obamalama won


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

Newby said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > 90-14
> ...



Again, kudos to the liberal leaning posters who voted that Romney won the debate. At least you're not 'complete' partisan hacks like these guys!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 4, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



I also noticed Lehrer trying to interrupt Romney several times when he had to respond to Obama's frivolous charges, I was glad Romney proceeded anyway..


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2012)

Amazed said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



Honestly, he looked amused. I kept seeing the grin after the most egregious lies. The left went batshit four years ago at his "professors" approach to schooling the opposition, the gentle, leading opportunity opportunity to correct their own record. 

They didn't take it either. Obama just smiled, nodded, and won.

The American electorate aren't QUITE as stupid as you on the right like to believe.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't think Lahkota's jerkin off in the mirror this morning.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 4, 2012)

Barb said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Funny, I would have thought you watched MSNBC after the debate. 
You dumb Son of a Bitch.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 4, 2012)

Barb said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I did see Obama smiling after he continually lied


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



Why would I watch someone else tell me what I just saw? That type of behavior is for lemmings.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 4, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



Obby shook his head yes at least 50 times while choking on his own saliva.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 4, 2012)

auditor0007 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > This morning I thought that democrats would say obama won no matter what, but tonight was so devastating, they can't.
> ...



obama did great.  Here's a reminder.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKMUHcgsbag&feature=player_embedded]Smirk - YouTube[/ame]

Look very carefully at obama's left cheek, he has a muscle tic.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 4, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> I didn't listen to all of it, but since the mostly liberal analysts at MSNBC agreed Romney won,
> 
> he apparently won.



Precisely...if MSNBC swallows enough pride and admits Romney "won" the debate...only someone who is fooling themselves could possibly see it the other way around.
You know...like TruthdontMatter..


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> I don't think Lahkota's jerkin off in the mirror this morning.



Another unhealthy obsession of the right.

Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with kinks, as long as they're your own...but when your whole fucking DAY is spent imagining someone else's? Honey, you have a problem.


----------



## beretta304 (Oct 4, 2012)

Take a look at the poll results here:  (on the left half way down the page)


Liberal pundits underwhelmed by Obama's debate performance | NOLA.com


The percentages mirror what we have here.


----------



## 007 (Oct 4, 2012)

Amelia said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Monoplizing the debate, romney won. Obama won on the *facts* he was allowed to get out before being *interrupted by Lehrer and Romney*.  Debate may as well had been moderatored by FOXNEWS Hannity.
> ...



He had to... obama didn't have his crutch... errr... teleprompter.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 4, 2012)

Newby said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > 90-14
> ...



Yep...  The fluffers....


----------



## 007 (Oct 4, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> Take a look at the polls results here:  (on the left half way down the page)
> 
> Liberal pundits underwhelmed by Obama's debate performance | NOLA.com
> 
> The percentages mirror what we have here.



And election night will mirror these polls. The kenyan got his ass handed to him last night, and he'll get his ass handed to him again in November.

Mmm b'bye... obamalamadingdong... fucking dick head.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 4, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't listen to all of it, but since the mostly liberal analysts at MSNBC agreed Romney won,
> ...



Did you watch MSNBC last night?? Apparently not. Why do you people criticize it when you never watch it???


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't listen to all of it, but since the mostly liberal analysts at MSNBC agreed Romney won,
> ...








considering that, the reality of THIS is less than promising:






and this?






You have some problems with the message if the delivery boy is Clear channel, which Bain Capital owns, and who OWNS:



> Businesses
> 
> Clear Channel has purchased interest in, or outright acquired, companies in a number of media or advertising related industries. This is not an exhaustive list.
> Radio
> ...



If your message isn't CLEARLY articulated and most positively spun with THAT toolbox for misinforming the masses? YOU have a MAJOR fucking problem, and it probably revolves around the fact that your shit is shit, and our shit is stuff.


----------



## antiquity (Oct 4, 2012)

I got the impression the reason that Obama keep looking down was he was looking for his teleprompter. I have never witnessed a more rambling, stumbling performance from Obama in the last 3 and half years of wall to wall campaign speeches. Obama looked and acted totally lost and in over his head.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

Barb said:


>



nice photoshop.... not.

Here's the real front page today...


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> Take a look at the poll results here:  (on the left half way down the page)
> 
> 
> Liberal pundits underwhelmed by Obama's debate performance | NOLA.com
> ...



"Liberal pundits" wrote him off four years ago for the same reasons (in all honesty, I did too, at the time). How'd that work out for the right?


----------



## 007 (Oct 4, 2012)

antiquity said:


> I got the impression the reason that Obama keep looking down was he was looking for his teleprompter. I have never witnessed a more rambling, stumbling performance from Obama in the last 3 and half years of wall to wall campaign speeches. Obama looked and acted totally lost and in over his head.



Well, that's what the rest of us 90+% that aren't lying to ourselves saw also.


----------



## ItsjustmeIthink (Oct 4, 2012)

Lol, 14 idiots voted for Obama. I'll be voting for Obama this November but he lost that debate. It wasn't a very big loss, but Obama was obviously very ill-prepared.


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Maybe, I'll have to look. 

ON the deaths of Americans in Libya...has Captain underpants learned to keep his pie hole shut yet?


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 4, 2012)

People actually voted for Obama?  They must've seen a different debate last night than the one I saw.  Anyway, Obama is whining like a spoiled brat today.  I can't listen to him anymore.  I wish he would grow up.


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2012)

ItsjustmeIthink said:


> Lol, 14 idiots voted for Obama. I'll be voting for Obama this November but he lost that debate. It wasn't a very big loss, but Obama was obviously very ill-prepared.



It depends on what you consider a loss, grasshopper. 

The both of them were MUCH better prepared than the American electorate had every right to expect, and THAT was because the Romney camp insisted on it, and because Obama caved to allow it.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 4, 2012)

*Who won the debate tonight? Obama or Romney? *

Obama looked presidential if not somewhat put off by Mittens agressiveness and blatent lying.  He looked the way I do when in the presence of a teen ager that is out of control and irritating.  

I'm sure that many of the simple minds that attend WWF matches will see the debate as a win for Romney.  They like their heros to be loud and full of shit.  You can be assured that the display of blatent lying was not lost on world leaders.  They do not want to deal with a liar.

Mitten's republican base is sure they won something just like the gangs of blacks in the LA Riots stealing TVs.  Most of em got caught on video and went to jail.

What they, Romney's base, REALLY won is rejuvinated dem base knowing even more clearly that this piece of shit can NEVER be the POTUS.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 4, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> *Who won the debate tonight? Obama or Romney? *
> 
> Obama looked presidential if not somewhat put off by Mittens agressiveness and blatent lying.  He looked the way I do when in the presence of a teen ager that is out of control and irritating.
> 
> ...



"I didn't have sex with that woman" ... just sayin


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Who won the debate tonight? Obama or Romney? *
> ...



Apropos of? 

Notadamnedthing

You ARE a creepy little fucker, aren't you?


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 4, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Who won the debate tonight? Obama or Romney? *
> ...



Is your lack of sexual attraction REALLY on topic?


----------



## racewright (Oct 4, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> *Who won the debate tonight? Obama or Romney? *
> 
> Obama looked presidential if not somewhat put off by Mittens agressiveness and blatent lying.  He looked the way I do when in the presence of a teen ager that is out of control and irritating.
> 
> ...



Go back to college and get your mother the refund she deserves


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 4, 2012)

Chris said:


> Could the contrast be any greater between Romney, who looted American companies and shipped their jobs overseas, only pays taxes at a 13% rate, stashes his money in the Cayman Islands to avoid U.S. taxes, and President Obama who saved GM and created 32 straight months of private sector job growth?
> 
> Obama is an economic patriot.
> 
> Romney is an economic traitor.



The Left likes patriots now? Are we going to see left wingers setting up patriot camps and giving all their money to the government?

If Obama was really an economic patriot he wouldn't take any deductions.


----------



## antiquity (Oct 4, 2012)

Rinata said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I always watch a little of MSNBC just to know what the other side is thinking, which most of the time is not much. What I saw was the Race Hustler cherry picking and Christ Matthew whining about why Obama keeping looking down and not attacking Romney on his 47% comment. No one in the 10-15 minutes I watched thought Obama was the clear winner although no one came out and said it.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 4, 2012)

Amelia said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Monoplizing the debate, romney won. Obama won on the *facts* he was allowed to get out before being *interrupted by Lehrer and Romney*.  Debate may as well had been moderatored by FOXNEWS Hannity.
> ...



Please at least tell the truth. The moderator was not trying to help anyone.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Barb said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Wow Barb...


----------



## 007 (Oct 4, 2012)

So, aside from the IDIOTS in here PRETENDING as if their little boi king messiah even stood a chance, it's clear by now, Romney wiped the floor with the kenyan.

End of story.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 4, 2012)

auditor0007 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > This morning I thought that democrats would say obama won no matter what, but tonight was so devastating, they can't.
> ...



What?

Obama kept repeating the same lie over and over. You might think that is holding his own on substance, but he was actually stuttering when he tried to deal with the points Romney made. Romney's tax plan is a lot less flawed than the Obama plan to cut the deficit by counting the sequestration cuts he is trying to roll them back. Then he is claiming that ending the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan count as debt reduction even though we would end them even if we were planning on a big spending increase. 

Under Romney's plan we would use the same law we had before Obamacare that allowed people to keep their old insurance and pay for it out of pocket. Come to think of it, that is the same thing Obamacare does. Folding COBRA into Obamacare and claiming it is a new policy is so fucking dishonest only a complete hack lying piece of shit, or a politician, which is essentially the same thing, would try it.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 4, 2012)

xsited1 said:


> People actually voted for Obama?  They must've seen a different debate last night than the one I saw.  Anyway, Obama is whining like a spoiled brat today.  I can't listen to him anymore.  I wish he would grow up.



Only his fluffers think 0bama did well...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 4, 2012)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Listened to the debate on the radio. Obama sounded unprepared and weak. I do think he held in his own in the ideological battle, made his points and came off as respectable. Romney sounded the best I've ever heard him and hammered all his points effectively. However the substance of a lot of what Romney was saying will be a major point of contention as he flip-flopped and said a lot of bullshit. No real home runs or knock out punches from either side. It was about what I expected, a bunch of political jive that really didn't mean much. But in the swim suit portion of the election tonight, I give Romney the edge.



You should take the time to watch some clips, you will score Obama a lot lower. His body language sucked, he came off as being condescending, he talked down to the audience, sneered at everyone, and generally looked like he wanted to be golfing.


----------



## Zander (Oct 4, 2012)

Does Obamacare cover ass whoopins??


----------



## sitarro (Oct 4, 2012)

Sherry said:


> In all fairness to Obama, perhaps he was distracted by the anticipation of having anniversary sex.



That's possible, it was almost like he was distracted trying to come up with excuses to not have anniversary sex.......Sorry honey but I urgently need to go to Hawaii tonight...... Reggie will accompany me....... let me take a rain check...... I can't help it...... I'm President and it is really important.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > People actually voted for Obama?  They must've seen a different debate last night than the one I saw.  Anyway, Obama is whining like a spoiled brat today.  I can't listen to him anymore.  I wish he would grow up.
> ...



So far, we have 14 posters who put ideology above honesty. Interesting to note the names... hacks, each and every one.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 4, 2012)

antiquity said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Do you watch a different MSNBC than I do?? Chris, Lawrence, and Rachel clearly said that Mitt Romney had performed much better than the prez. Oh, and Steve Schmidt. But especially Chris!!! My hubs and I laughed so hard at Chris. His hair was all messed up and he was furious with Obama. But it was really funny. I would say that Al Sharpton was the only one that did not think Romney won.

My feeling was that they were right about Romney's presentation and confidence. But he lied about almost everything he said!!! Why Obama did not call him on it is very curious.


----------



## sitarro (Oct 4, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> *Who won the debate tonight? Obama or Romney? *
> 
> Obama looked presidential if not somewhat put off by Mittens agressiveness and blatent lying.  He looked the way I do when in the presence of a teen ager that is out of control and irritating.
> 
> ...



List the "lies" for us Polly......want a cracker?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 4, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Saint Clinton.. Saint Obama...


----------



## Rinata (Oct 4, 2012)

antiquity said:


> I got the impression the reason that Obama keep looking down was he was looking for his teleprompter. I have never witnessed a more rambling, stumbling performance from Obama in the last 3 and half years of wall to wall campaign speeches. Obama looked and acted totally lost and in over his head.



This really is a bit much. Actually it's more than just a bit. Give you people an inch and you take a mile!!!! This is really not true. Romney is losing this campaign big time. You people saw what you wanted to see.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 4, 2012)

xsited1 said:


> People actually voted for Obama?  They must've seen a different debate last night than the one I saw.  Anyway, Obama is whining like a spoiled brat today.  I can't listen to him anymore.  I wish he would grow up.



Oh, please!!! Get a grip.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

Rinata said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > People actually voted for Obama?  They must've seen a different debate last night than the one I saw.  Anyway, Obama is whining like a spoiled brat today.  I can't listen to him anymore.  I wish he would grow up.
> ...



morons like you who think Obama won the debate need to not only get a grip, but will need to get a life after November 6th.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

Rinata said:


> You people saw what you wanted to see.


What do you say to the left leaning posters on this list??? Did they also want to see Obama lose the debate, so that's what they saw?



> 007, aaronleland, Amelia, Annie, antiquity, AquaAthena, Ariux, auditor0007, Avatar4321, Babbleon, Bigfoot, blackhawk, BlindBoo, BluePhantom, bripat9643, California Girl, Caroljo, Charles_Main, chesswarsnow, Clementine, clevergirl, CMike, Conservative, copsnrobbers, CrazedScotsman, depotoo, DevinCurtis, DiamondDave, Dick Tuck, Dr.House, Dreamy, eflatminor, Ernie S., Fang, Grampa Murked U, GuyPinestra, GWV5903, Hardcandy, healthmyths, iamwhatiseem, IHBF, ilia25, Intolerant, ItsjustmeIthink, Jackson, Jarhead, jknowgood, Jroc, JustSomeGuy, Kevin_Kennedy, LadyGunSlinger, Locke11_21, Lonestar_logic, Lumpy 1, masquerade, Matthew, Meathead, Meister, miami_thomas, Missourian, Moneyman, Murf76, Newby, NLT, NO!bama08, Nunz, OKTexas, Old Rocks, Oldguy, OODA_Loop, paulitician, philosophstar, Plasmaball, PLYMCO_PILGRIM, Publius1787, Quantum Windbag, racewright, Rambunctious, Rat in the Hat, Rocko, Rozman, Shelzin, Sherry, sitarro, Some Guy, Steelplate, SuMar, Synthaholic, syrenn, TakeAStepBack, techieny, The Infidel, The Irish Ram, The Professor, tjvh, Two Thumbs, Unkotare, VaYank5150, Vel, WillowTree, xsited1, Zander


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 4, 2012)

Zander said:


> Does Obamacare cover ass whoopins??



Only the first one...  He'll have to pay for any future ass whoopins...

Then there's the Ass Whoopin Panels...

Not looking good for the empty chair...


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2012)

I enjoyed how obama couldn't even try to answer the last question about working across the aisle without drifting into a rambling defense of why he has been such an obstinant, dismissive, partisan hindrance. If his good buddy Leher hadn't jumped into help him he would have been barking about the Republicans being the enemy and sitting in the back of the bus within a few more seconds.

What a healer.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 4, 2012)

Romney better not get lax for debate 2, I'm sure obama will change it up.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

I guess she fled the thread, as usual.


----------



## Pasco08 (Oct 4, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08335659.16274.108038612554992&type=1&theater

Ever news source is blasting Mitt because he couldn't tell the truth last night or even stop flip flopping while debating


----------



## beretta304 (Oct 4, 2012)

Pasco08 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08335659.16274.108038612554992&type=1&theater
> 
> Ever news source is blasting Mitt because he couldn't tell the truth last night or even stop flip flopping while debating



http://www.democraticunderground.com/:cool:


----------



## sitarro (Oct 4, 2012)

Barb said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



I think that is the point, democrat devotees tend to be very much like lemmings.


----------



## Liability (Oct 4, 2012)

Wasn't it funny how The ONE found it necessary to keep invoking Bubba Clinton?  (Twice by my count -- after double checking the transcripts found here:  http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-250_162...st-2012-presidential-debate-part-1/?pageNum=1 )

HE 'created' 23 million jobs, so the present President claims.



It was kinda like the President was saying, "yeah, I may suck but my big brother was good."


----------



## Zander (Oct 4, 2012)

Liability said:


> Wasn't it funny how The ONE found it necessary to keep invoking Bubba Clinton?  (Twice by my count -- after double checking the transcripts found here:  Transcript: First 2012 presidential debate, part 1 - CBS News )
> 
> HE 'created' 23 million jobs, so the present President claims.
> 
> ...



Who here could have imagined that we would ever see an incumbent President so weak and incompetent that Bill Clinton!....Bubba himself!!! would have to ride in on his White Horse to save him? "Don't worry about Obama's incompetence America, Bill Clinton is on his side!!"

Nah....I still can't imagine it..... 


I doubt Bill Clinton has much respect for Obama.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


All the same: *when you do not like the facts*, you blame the "Liberal media", and *when you do like the facts*, you cite the "Liberal media"

The common denominator in those two "Liberal media" scenarios?  *Facts*.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 4, 2012)

Amelia said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Monoplizing the debate, romney won. Obama won on the *facts* he was allowed to get out before being *interrupted by Lehrer and Romney*.  Debate may as well had been moderatored by FOXNEWS Hannity.
> ...


Why did Lehrer give Mittens an opportunity too ask the president a question directly, but didn't give the president an opportunity to ask Mittens a question directly?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I'd love to see the post where I blame 'the liberal media' for something.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 4, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > copsnrobbers said:
> ...



Why would anyone change their vote based on a debate, rather than policy?

If Mittens had totally tanked, would you vote for Obama?

You're a liar if you say yes.

Of course, you're a liar already.  Proven and verified.


----------



## Liability (Oct 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...





WAAAAAHHHHH!

Dat mean olde Jim Lehrer!


----------



## Rinata (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



Where did I say he, "won the debate"?? And if you cannot do that you need to just shut up!!!


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 4, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Uhh.. look in the poll results... you idiot racist bitch

_Barb, Chris, courseofhistory, francoHFW, JoeB131, Lakhota, LilOlLady, MarcATL, NoNukes, Pasco08, *Rinata*, RosieS, Sallow, Sarah G, sfcalifornia_


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Why did Lehrer give Mittens an opportunity too ask the president a question directly, but didn't give the president an opportunity to ask Mittens a question directly?



you really are a moron, aren't you. Lehrer gave Obama a chance to respond directly to something Romney had just said... then he gave Romney a chance to respond directly to something Obama had just said. PErfectly even.

You libtards are looking for ANY excuse to explain Obama's pathetic performance. Now it's 'the moderator wasn't fair!'???

Transcript of Wednesday's presidential debate - CNN.com


> *21:08:40*: LEHRER: *Mr. President, please respond directly to what the governor just said* about trickle-down -- his trick-down approach, as he said yours is.
> 
> 21:08: 50: OBAMA: Well, let me talk specifically about what I think we need to do. First, we've got to improve our education system and we've made enormous progress drawing on ideas both from Democrats and Republicans that are already starting to show gains in some of the toughest to deal with schools. We've got a program called Race to the Top that has prompted reforms in 46 states around the country, raising standards, improving how we train teachers.
> 
> ...



dumb ass.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



If Obama would have won the debate, it would have been because of hammering points home and having correct answers... We all knew that was not going to happen

And show one thing where I have lied... I never post untruths like your little buddies Mr. Shithead, rdummy, etc... don't confuse me with one of your brethren


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Look at your vote, dipshit!

My God, are you really so fucking stupid you can vote and not even know what you voted for? Oh wait, yes.. you are... you voted for Obama in 2008 


POLL RESULTS FROM THIS THREAD:
Question: Who won the debate?



> Obama:
> Barb, Chris, courseofhistory, francoHFW, JoeB131, Lakhota, LilOlLady, MarcATL, NoNukes, Pasco08, Rinata, RosieS, Sallow, Sarah G, sfcalifornia



You may now fuck off.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



And there we see your propensity to lie


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



 I think the fat ass Rinata won 'Stupid Post of the Month' for that delusional rant.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Luckily, she's too dumb to feel the pain of that bitchslap.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 4, 2012)

We all need to applaud the OP....since this poll votes are visible - we can once and for all see who is the partisan robots on this forum. Obama won...


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> We all need to applaud the OP....since this poll votes are visible - we can once and for all see who is the partisan robots on this forum. Obama won...



<bows... just like the President>


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyFQv72JXAU]The Bitchslap Heard Around The World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



GOLD MAN....GOLD!!!


----------



## Rinata (Oct 4, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



You certainly did not think I would vote for Romney?? Obama was not as bad as you people are saying. Romney's delivery was better but he lied about everything. So I did not over exaggerate anything.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

Rinata said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



So, like your vote says, you think Obama won the debate.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 4, 2012)

You certainly did not think I would vote for Romney?? Obama was not as bad as you people are saying. Romney's delivery was better but he lied about everything. So I did not over exaggerate anything.[/QUOTE]



Rinata said:


> Where did I say he, "won the debate"??


_Barb, Chris, courseofhistory, francoHFW, JoeB131, Lakhota, LilOlLady, MarcATL, NoNukes, Pasco08, *Rinata*, RosieS, Sallow, Sarah G, sfcalifornia_

It wasn't about you exaggerating.. it was about you lying... 

We know a racist winger such as yourself would not vote for Romney... You are nothing more than a blinded, lying, Obamabot


----------



## The Professor (Oct 4, 2012)

Our Corpseman (???) in chief showed the world that without the aid of a teleprompter - where he merely reads what someone else has written - he is not the intellectual giant the media has falsely portrayed him to be.  Obama's much-touted brilliance was extinguished last night.

Americans got to look behind the curtain and discovered that the Great and Wonderful O was nothing but a sham; a media-created illusion.

However, Obama claims to have won in 56 of 57 states with one more state to be counted, and since he always tells the truth (wink, wink) we must accept what he says.  After all, you don't want to be called a racist, do you?

Obama is a lying, thieving, ignorant, immoral, anti-American, war mongering, debt creating,  job killing, tax loving, race baiting, puppy eating (OK,  that was unfair), divisive, ACORN supporting,  SEIU butt  kissing, teleprompter-dependent, incompetent, mumbling, bungling, narcissistic, socialist asshole.....a genuine,  100% USDA certified asshole.

Obama is as much a threat to this country as any foreign enemy.   If Americans do not wake up to the truth this country will be overthrown from within by Obama's thugs and their congressional and senatorial co-conspirators.  Hell, it might already be too late to stop the train.

Obama's wife is just as bad.  The only difference between Barack and Michelle is that one has a pair of balls  and the other is a little pussy who somehow managed to get elected president.

If they ever analyze the lip prints on Obama's bony derriere, they will find traces of DNA for Chris Mathews and his cohorts in  the MSM.  Without the support of Chris Mathews  and his ilk, Obama would have already been impeached.

OK, I'm done ranting.  I feel so much better now.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 4, 2012)

No doubt Romney won that debate.  We'll see if it changes anything soon enough.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 4, 2012)

The Professor said:


> Our Corpseman (???) in chief showed the world that without the aid of a teleprompter - where he merely reads what someone else has written - he is not the intellectual giant the media has falsely portrayed him to be.  Obama's much-touted brilliance was extinguished last night.
> 
> Americans got to look behind the curtain and discovered that the Great and Wonderful O was nothing but a sham; a media-created illusion.
> 
> ...



Speaking of ignorant...


----------



## Amelia (Oct 4, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...




Whatever you say.  I can understand why you would want to suppress that sad segment of the debate.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 4, 2012)

On the subject of Lehrer, he was awful all around.  He had nothing to do with Obama losing the debate.

If he's still around in 4 years, I don't think we'll see him hosting any other debates.


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Rinata said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > People actually voted for Obama?  They must've seen a different debate last night than the one I saw.  Anyway, Obama is whining like a spoiled brat today.  I can't listen to him anymore.  I wish he would grow up.
> ...



I wish Obama would get a grip.  He looks very small and petty right now.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 4, 2012)

rdean said:


> As far as theatrics, Romney was far ahead.  He looked almost manic at times.
> 
> But the lies.  He may have a euphoria tonight, but tomorrow, the next day, the debates will be scrutinized and he will be asked about his positions tonight compared to his positions over the last 18 months.  Mitt has the "flip flop" and "etch a sketch" labels for a reason.
> 
> So feel good tonight.  It won't last.



Agree. Romney looked good but damn, it was one lie after another. And still, no specifics.

Why doesn't Mitt know how many unemployed there are?

Why is it okay for him to so rude to Leher? Why is it okay that he ignored the rules?

But, my question is, how is it possible for him to THAT changeable? Is he manic-depressive? Is that what Ann referred to when she said she was concerned for his mental well being and when she said she should talk for him?

It was a bizarre performance, that's for sure.


----------



## antiquity (Oct 4, 2012)

Rinata said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > I got the impression the reason that Obama keep looking down was he was looking for his teleprompter. I have never witnessed a more rambling, stumbling performance from Obama in the last 3 and half years of wall to wall campaign speeches. Obama looked and acted totally lost and in over his head.
> ...



And you never? Look at the poll on the thread.....what is now, oh yeah.......104-15! 
Even some die hard in the past Obama supporters are changing their thought patterns.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow that poll is a surprise.  I thought a larger percentage were blind obamabots in this community, you all just proved that wrong.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 4, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > As far as theatrics, Romney was far ahead.  He looked almost manic at times.
> ...



And you neglect Obama's lies... naturally.. and there were a TON of them...

Yet Romney does know that there are more unemployed than what are in the unemployment percentage calculation... you know, the ones they don't like to calculate in stats announced by the govt... those who have been unemployed for an extended period, ones who have given up, etc

Go back to smoking your dope, troll


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



and yet again, the little bitch runs away crying cause the big bad Conservative was mean to her


----------



## Rinata (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



You may now drop dead and take your pals with you. I have never seen such a bunch of hateful, classless people. I understand your stupid poll. But that's not what I thought we were talking about. I was referencing a post I did and I never said Obama won.

It was not necessary for you and the other bat crap crazies to cuss at me and call me names. You get what you give.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 4, 2012)

California Girl said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



There was no rant, Miss Crappy Personality Of The Decade. Oh, I shouldn't have said that. You'll be whining for the next year like you did when I told you that anybody that escapes your clutches dodged a bullet. Right?? You love to dish it out but you can't take it. Now go cry to Cleo.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

Rinata said:


> You may now drop dead and take your pals with you. I have never seen such a bunch of hateful, classless people. *I understand your stupid poll. But that's not what I thought we were talking about. I was referencing a post I did and I never said Obama won.*
> 
> It was not necessary for you and the other bat crap crazies to cuss at me and call me names. You get what you give.



So, you're really gonna go with saying 'I never *SAID* Obama won the debate, I just *VOTED* that he won the debate?

Really? You're gonna go with that?

Again, you may now go fuck yourself. Again.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 4, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Wow that poll is a surprise.  I thought a larger percentage were blind obamabots in this community, you all just proved that wrong.



Read through the names...there are several folks who voted Romney won that are not conservative.
Like I say...whoever thought Obama won the debate is either too blind to have a real opinion or refuses to let go of their imagination. 
It wasn't even close.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



I think that I do now. You people cannot be gracious so I no longer feel the need to be with any of you. Romney, your pathetic candidate, will never be president. So enjoy your little, "victory", because on the night of November 6 you will all be whining like a bunch of cranky 2 year olds. And you know it.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 4, 2012)

antiquity said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



See what I mean?? Your candidate has one good night and you think he has changed the world!!! It's silly.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Get over yourself, little boy. No conservative was mean to me ever. Bat crap crazies try to be but they are just immature, uninformed little people. Such as yourself. Who cares what they think??


----------



## Rinata (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > You may now drop dead and take your pals with you. I have never seen such a bunch of hateful, classless people. *I understand your stupid poll. But that's not what I thought we were talking about. I was referencing a post I did and I never said Obama won.*
> ...



You may drop dead.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 4, 2012)

Jesus....some people don't know when t quit.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 4, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Style wise..Romney did better..
> 
> Substance wise..Obama.
> 
> Obama really let Romney slide on alot of lies.


That's the long and short of it.


----------



## RosieS (Oct 4, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Style wise..Romney did better..
> ...



For those emotionally older than 11 years old it is.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 4, 2012)

Romney won the debate.

If the Obama team can exploit the gaps in Romney's narrative this week end and next week, Mitt is going to have real problems.


----------



## antiquity (Oct 4, 2012)

> Agree. Romney looked good but damn, it was one lie after another. And still, no specifics.
> 
> Why doesn't Mitt know how many unemployed there are?
> 
> ...



I will let Obama own words be your judge.

Barack Obama Lies To America - YouTube

7 Lies In Under 2 Minutes - YouTube

65 Outrageous Lies by President Obama - YouTube


----------



## driveby (Oct 4, 2012)

Rinata said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Prove it, saddlebags....


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > So you allow your religious bias dictate how you feel about someone. I find that disturbing.
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2012)

Vel said:


> [quo
> 
> Yes, you did. Otherwise your name would not be listed with those that voted they thought Obama won. These are not anonymous polls you know. Your dishonesty is noted.



I wasn't ASKED who I voted for, I was asked what I said.  

What I said was that Romney didn't accomplish what he had to.  

He changed no minds.  

He got the press to stop shovelling dirt into his grave for a couple days...  so there's that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 4, 2012)

courseofhistory said:


> Independent voters gave Obama the edge by I'd say 65 to 49% overall on CNN. There was a ticker for Colorado independent voters on the screen and Obama went to 100% I'd say about 6-8 times and Romney about 4-5. Romney went below the line about 4 times and Obama never did. Obama got higher marks consistently on healthcare and education, economy maybe a slight edge. Women consistently gave him higher marks than men, especially on education and healthcare. I'm on another forum with about 6K members but only 20 or so posting regularly, predominately republicans and of course, they thought Romney did super! *rolling eyes*
> 
> If you weren't looking for details, I'd say Romney did pretty well..  But independent voters on the screen gave it to Obama by a pretty good margin.



65 to 49 huh? You don't say. You sir are too cowardly to even post a link for such a bold proclamation that defies all of the data I've seen.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 4, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



And yet Dems hated him; just like they hated Bush who gave them all their bull shit. Now we have a man, Romney who is saying all this bull shit needs to be re-examined. We can't stay on the path to failure. Get on the winner train or get ran over bitches.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> And yet Dems hated him; just like they hated Bush who gave them all their bull shit. Now we have a man, Romney who is saying all this bull shit needs to be re-examined. We can't stay on the path to failure. Get on the winner train or get ran over bitches.



Romney and his ilk are the ones who got us into the mess.  Trickle down doesn't work, and the rich have plenty.  

I agree, the Dems hated Nixon, and a lot of it was unjustified. Some of it was.  I think Nixon was a far greater president than we deserved.  Certainly more of a visionary than anyone from either party that followed.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I'd say 'ladies first', but that really doesn't apply to you. 

You voted Obama won, then denied saying he won, and are apparently so monumentally stupid that you fail to understand they are the same thing, and claim some sort of moral victory. You're quite possibly the most pathetic excuse for a poster on this board... and with the likes of Chris, TM, Black_Label and a few others, that is seriously saying something.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> courseofhistory said:
> 
> 
> > Independent voters gave Obama the edge by I'd say 65 to 49% overall on CNN. There was a ticker for Colorado independent voters on the screen and Obama went to 100% I'd say about 6-8 times and Romney about 4-5. Romney went below the line about 4 times and Obama never did. Obama got higher marks consistently on healthcare and education, economy maybe a slight edge. Women consistently gave him higher marks than men, especially on education and healthcare. I'm on another forum with about 6K members but only 20 or so posting regularly, predominately republicans and of course, they thought Romney did super! *rolling eyes*
> ...



that would be because he is lying.


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Okay, the last was unnecessary roughness and I apologize. WTF does the Clinton administration have, in ANY way, to do with what you responded to though?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry bout that,




JakeStarkey said:


> Romney won the debate.
> 
> If the Obama team can exploit the gaps in Romney's narrative this week end and next week, Mitt is going to have real problems.





1. We know your heart broken.
2. Go ahead and say it, claim it, Obama is done!
3. And we know you will still vote for the loser, Obama.
4. Go ahead throw away your vote, vote for the loser,...lol! 


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## The Professor (Oct 5, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Our Corpseman (???) in chief showed the world that without the aid of a teleprompter - where he merely reads what someone else has written - he is not the intellectual giant the media has falsely portrayed him to be.  Obama's much-touted brilliance was extinguished last night.
> ...




And what specifically did I say that was untrue?

Funny about some people.  They can say the crudest and cruelest things about others, but when the same form of raw criticism is directed at them they go off the deep end.

Finally, my dear sir (or madam as the case may be), there are people on this forum who are more intelligent than I, but no one, and I mean no one, is qualified to call me ignorant.


----------



## The Professor (Oct 5, 2012)

Rinata said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



First of all, anyone who actually thinks Obama won the debate is either dim, delusional or duped.  

Second, you got caught playing games.  You first challenged anyone to prove you said that Obama won the debate, the obvious implication being that you did not say or suggest that.  However,  your vote proved you did say that Obama won the debate.  Apparently you did not realize your vote could be verified.  Next time you'll know better.

Third, even members of the liberal press conceded Obama's performance was awful, so its only a very small minority of Obama worshipers who think he really won the debate.  This same small group would have proclaimed Obama the victor no matter what.   Actually, these people are as close to a cult as I've seen in recent years.

Fourth, your claim that Romney lied about everything is touching, considering all the lies that Obama has been spewing since his election (actually even before).  But if Romney was telling so many lies during the debate, how is it that Obama - the purportedly smartest president in all of history -  was unable to call him on it?  Is Obama so far out of it that Romney can lie and he doesn't know it, even though you and the rest of the country do?   Was he still on that old college high?

Sadly, I am convinced that Obama will be reelected, but that's another matter.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 5, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



What is wrong with you?? Seriously, there is something REALLY wrong. I voted in the stupid survey for Obama. I sort of forgot about the survey. Is that okay?? I didn't mean to break the law!! When I got the post criticizing me for saying Obama won, I thought it was one of my posts being challenged. And I had not done a post where I said that. Okay??? Do you get it??? 

Why didn't you just ask me instead of being such a horses ass??? If you didn't cuss at people and call them names it would be like a day without sunshine for you.


----------



## The Professor (Oct 5, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



You "sort of forgot about the survey?"  Now that's a classic line.

Now let me hit you with a little logic.  According to you, you did not write any posts wherein you opined that Obama won the debate; yet you thought that just such a post - a non-existing post - was being challenged.  A logical person would have looked at any other possible source which could have been construed as making such a claim and might have easily determined that the only other source would have been the  vote.   I would suggest that you were fully aware of your vote, but you were not smart enough to deduce the vote was made public.  That demonstrates that you are not as brilliant as you think you are, and your comments were deceptive at best. 

Obama did not win his debate and I'm sorry to tell you, dear lady, you are not winning yours either.

Finally, faulting others for calling people names has added a bizarre touch of humor to your post.  Do you know what hypocrisy means?

My advice:  Have a strong drink, chill out and show others the same respect you want to receive.


----------



## Barb (Oct 5, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Obama won:
> 
> 
> > Barb, Chris, courseofhistory, francoHFW, JoeB131, Lakhota, LilOlLady, MarcATL, Rinata, RosieS, Sallow, Sarah G, sfcalifornia
> ...



Okay, the e-trade baby shocked face is too funny.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 5, 2012)

The Professor said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Wow. The truth just doesn't work with you people. I never said I was brilliant. And I am a good researcher. When I'm at work!!! I'm done. As I've said, don't care what you think.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2012)

Sir James, Romney won the debate and is back in the game.  I hope he beats Obama.  However, MR told a different narrative Wed nite than he has the last year.  Obama's people are going to try to lever those gaps apart.

RCP poll averaging has not moved in 48 hours, where Obama continues to lead in 11 of 12 states.

However, Intrades Odds has dropped in favor of Obama from 78.5 to 66.5.  That is a big drop in 48 hours.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 5, 2012)

Look for the corrupt MSM to hail their Dear Leader 'The Comeback Kid' after the next Debate. They're so predictable. Romney showed he had a real grasp on the Economy. Obama only embarrased himself with his stunning lack of knowledge. If you're voting on the Economy, it's Mitt Romney in a Landslide.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2012)

Obama is knowledgable, paulitician, far more than you, and certainly far more than you give him credit.  You only embarass yourself with such a statement.

Mitt's boys are preparing him for the defending chamption to come out with all guns firing.

If Mitt can do it one more time in the debates then swamp the swing states with four speeches a day to election, he has a real chance to win.

Your type of blathering here does not matter, it's juist blathering.  If you do it to undecided voters, they will look at you as if you are an idiot.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 5, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sir James, Romney won the debate and is back in the game.  I hope he beats Obama.  However, MR told a different narrative Wed nite than he has the last year.  Obama's people are going to try to lever those gaps apart.
> 
> RCP poll averaging has not moved in 48 hours, where Obama continues to lead in 11 of 12 states.
> 
> However, Intrades Odds has dropped in favor of Obama from 78.5 to 66.5.  That is a big drop in 48 hours.



Ras came out this morning unmoved from yesterday.  Since they have a three day rolling average that means one of two things.

1. Romney had a good day on Monday that was replaced by a good day yesterday.
2. The debate wasn't as much of a game changer as some people think it may be.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2012)

We will know by the middle to end of next week.

Romney has to keep this persona of competence and aggressiveness.

Obama and his people have to get the guy more agressive while trying to lever open the inconsistencies in Mitt's changed narrative.



AceRothstein said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sir James, Romney won the debate and is back in the game.  I hope he beats Obama.  However, MR told a different narrative Wed nite than he has the last year.  Obama's people are going to try to lever those gaps apart.
> ...


----------



## chesswarsnow (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry bout that,


1. In my opinion, Romney is a better man than Reagan.
2. And far out-shinned anything Reagan did to Jimma Carter.
3. This may very well be a landslide victory for Romney, not unlike what Reagan did to Carter.
4. Lets see the *Piss Boy Medias* *October Surprise* first.
5. I am sure they are cooking up a good one now.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## California Girl (Oct 5, 2012)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Actually, that's not what you said... your comment was about one specific person... you know it, I know it... and lots of other posters know it. 

Now, stop lying and go fuck a twinkie.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2012)

CG has never been able to take what she dishes.

That's why she whines all the time.



California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


----------



## Conservative (Oct 5, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



It is certainly okay for you to be stupid. You're not the only libtards afflicted with stupidity. You are the one most heavily afflicted of course, but that too, is okay.


----------



## The Professor (Oct 5, 2012)

Rinata said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



You don't care what I think?  Well, that's a lie!   You cared enough about what I think to give me a negative rep, that's for sure.  You are one of the most disingenuous  posters I have encountered on this or any other forum.

As for the truth, dear lady, I propose that you have been so brainwashed by your God-king Obama that you are incapable of even looking for the truth.  Your cultish worship of your hero leads me to believe that you are extremely gullible and easily duped.  In the final analysis, your vulnerability to deception make you rather impervious to the truth.

I do have a question for you.   What in the hell did you mean when you said  you were a good researcher "at work?"    A rational person could reasonably conclude that you can research only when at work, but in the confines of your home you are  incompetent.   If this is true, and your  statement leaves little room for doubt, either: (1)  you fraudulently waste your employer's time by doing personal  research on the clock; or (2)  you don't do any research, political  or otherwise unless it is job related, and therefore, you have no clue what's going on in the real world.  

One last thing, dear madam, or sir as the case may be (forum identities are not easily verifiable), there are those on this forum who are smarter than I, and more than a few have bested my in debate; however, you are not in their league and never will be.   

PS:  I previously advised you to have a drink, chill out and learn to treat others with the same respect you expect.  I hereby modify my advice.  I strongly recommend that you got  at least a liter of your favorite alcoholic beverage, drink it until you pass out, and when you awaken from your stupor, open your window and shout to the world, forgive me for being an asshole.

Good night and goodby..


----------



## Liability (Oct 5, 2012)

The fucking NEW YORKER of all rags NAILED it:


----------



## antiquity (Oct 5, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> courseofhistory said:
> 
> 
> > Independent voters gave Obama the edge by I'd say 65 to 49% overall on CNN. There was a ticker for Colorado independent voters on the screen and Obama went to 100% I'd say about 6-8 times and Romney about 4-5. Romney went below the line about 4 times and Obama never did. Obama got higher marks consistently on healthcare and education, economy maybe a slight edge. Women consistently gave him higher marks than men, especially on education and healthcare. I'm on another forum with about 6K members but only 20 or so posting regularly, predominately republicans and of course, they thought Romney did super! *rolling eyes*
> ...


. 

65 to 45? How is that possible?  69+45=114% More fuzzy math.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 5, 2012)

Rinata said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


You wouldn't be whining like a little bitch if you didn't care what everyone here thinks. You measure your own self worth by the opinions of the posters on this board. Since most have a negative opinion of you, that should tell you something about what you're worth.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 5, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



No self respecting Twinkie would have her.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 5, 2012)

Barb said:


> thanks, dad



Yeah, because it's SUCH a big scandal to point out what every parent knows:  children lie.

This is lame, even for you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > thanks, dad
> ...



Funny, I thought the Romney boys were inherent liars because they are Mormons... 

You know how you can tell when a Mormon is lying?  His lips are moving.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 6, 2012)

Is that the best you have? Spin? 

I suppose you think Obby's gonna come storming back and win the next two debates, Right?

*WRONG*


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Is that the best you have? Spin?
> 
> I suppose you think Obby's gonna come storming back and win the next two debates, Right?
> 
> *WRONG*



I think that Obama will put in much stronger debate peformances in the next two debates, and the media will "Marvel" at how much he improved.  

Because ironically, that's what Reagan did in 1984, and Bush did in 2004.  They had weak first debates, and stronger second and third ones.  

But here's the dirty little secret about debates. 

They don't really matter that much.  

They are something the media insists on mostly so they can have something to talk about. 

But they don't really change anyone's mind.  

Kerry outperformed Bush-43 in all three debates, and still lost the election.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 6, 2012)

60 million viewers saw this debate...... It does matter this time.

The only way Obby does well is if the left gets him the questions and gives him the answers before the debate. It wouldn't surprise me if they did.
They live on lies and corruption.
I'm sure Romney will be ready for this... He'll beat him with questions he hasn't been given the answers too and iterupt him while he tries to use up the clock.
There is no secret about Obama now. He is exposed.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> 60 million viewers saw this debate...... It does matter this time.
> 
> The only way Obby does well is if the left gets him the questions and gives him the answers before the debate. It wouldn't surprise me if they did.
> They live on lies and corruption.
> ...



Actually, the people who saw the debate who liked Obama still like Obama. 

The people who saw the debate and didn't like Willard still don't like him. 

The debate changed no minds..


----------



## racewright (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > 60 million viewers saw this debate...... It does matter this time.
> ...






Did anyone see the college Kids (fools is a better term in describing to days campus children) that believe Obama not having a teleprompter was unfair???
Wow that says volumes as to the brainwashing the left has done on campus  USA you are Screwed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

Yup, because it does not matter, Intrades Odds dropped by 12 points, 78.5 to 66.5, in favor of Obama over night.



JoeB131 said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > 60 million viewers saw this debate...... It does matter this time.
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

racewright said:


> [
> Did anyone see the college Kids (fools is a better term in describing to days campus children) that believe Obama not having a teleprompter was unfair???
> Wow that says volumes as to the brainwashing the left has done on campus  USA you are Screwed.



No, I didn't see that.  Neither did anyone else.  

Do you have a link?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, because it does not matter, Intrades Odds dropped by 12 points, 78.5 to 66.5, in favor of Obama over night.



So you mean that Romney is still losing horribly, just not as bad as he was losing before?  

Really?  

A few more people are willing to gamble on him?  

Again- you want to impress me, Jake-o, show me someone who was pro-Obama before the debate whose pro-Romney now. 

That would impress me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

Nothing would impress you, because you are a lefty homer.

You said there was no difference, I showed that you deliberately lied again, and you agree.  OK.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 6, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Is that the best you have? Spin?
> 
> I suppose you think Obby's gonna come storming back and win the next two debates, Right?
> 
> *WRONG*



THe real question is obviously "Is that the best YOU have?"  When the little car full of clowns was finally empty the last stooge standing was Mittens.  He is a horribly flawed contender that lies compulsively.  He is not presidential calibur as has been clearly displayed in the 8 years he has been selling himself for POTUS.

A large majority of American voters already vetted and elected Barrack Obama.  

That fact seems elusive to you.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 6, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



First of all, I don't whine. This comment is just amazing. Is that what you do?? Please do not project that onto me. It's ridiculous. If that's what you do, I feel sorry for you.

What is it with people like you and "The Professor"? You both just love attacking people and making observations about people you do not even know!!! I have a theory about that. I think you have so little control over your own lives, for whatever reason. And so you get such pleasure from being hateful on these boards. It relieves something inside you. But you both need to grow up. You would never talk to people like that if you were having a discussion in person. But you feel safe in doing so because there is no face to face with anyone here. Do you know what that makes you?? A couple of bullies. You are both bullies and need to grow up.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Before you whine about the source, and I am sure you will, watch the video. The y are specific with the question, and show the specific answer from the Obama supporters.

Obama Supporters: President Should Have Teleprompter At Debates


----------



## Conservative (Oct 6, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



WAAAAAAAAAAAA! Conservative and The Professor are being mean to me... WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > 60 million viewers saw this debate...... It does matter this time.
> ...



Then explain the 4 point swing at Rasmussen in the last 2 days, OK?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

Or the 12.5 drop in Intrades Odds in 24 hours.



Ernie S. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > copsnrobbers said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2012)

Joe's medications wore off so he can't type for a while.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Then explain the 4 point swing at Rasmussen in the last 2 days, OK?



Rasmussen is a lying sack of crap?  

Only explanation anyone really needs.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Joe's medications wore off so he can't type for a while.
> 
> [[/IMG]



Only person I see who needs medication is you, man.  

I, on the other hand, have a life, which you apparently don't.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

Nah, JoeB, you and the far lefties are as delusional as the far righties.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Then explain the 4 point swing at Rasmussen in the last 2 days, OK?
> ...



You just can't stand the thought of a Mormon being President, can you bigot?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Then explain the 4 point swing at Rasmussen in the last 2 days, OK?
> ...



Either Rasmussen or you is a lying sack of crap. Rasmussen arrives at their results with a proven methodology. You arrive at yours via bigotry.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 6, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



I would tell you again to grow up but you are absolutely hopeless.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Joe's medications wore off so he can't type for a while.
> ...



I have a fine life, Joe. One that doesn't include irrational bigotry.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nah, JoeB, you and the far lefties are as delusional as the far righties.



Jake, sweetie, you aren't fooling anyone with your "radical moderate" act.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



No, you just spend your life hating on the black guy in the white house. 

You're totally healthy. Really.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well, yeah, the thought of a member of a racist, homophobic, misogynistic cult with a 150 year history of trying to impose theocracy on people is sort of frightening... 

At least to rational people.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



How the fuck would you know what rational people think? You were born stupid, and - despite every opportunity to change that - you have remained firmly in that category.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I don't hate him. I don't disagree with him because he is black. Hell! I don't even speak out against him because of his religion.

Let me think for a moment..... Do we know anyone who hates either candidate because of his spiritual beliefs?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

California Girl said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Yawn, do you actually have a point to make, or do you just want to scream because I'm not a whipped dog of political correctness like you are? 

Sorry, thinking your underwear is magic is crazy.  Baptizing your dead father-in-law as a Mormon after he lived his life as an atheist is crazy. (Mitt Actually did this!)  Thinking you are going to rule your own planet in the afterlife is crazy.  

At least to rational people. 

And since I doubt you've gone down to your local Mormon Temple to sign up, you think these beleifs are crazy, too.  

But it's your last chance to get rid of the black guy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

No one believes you, kid.  You have been over all of the political map.

Your guy got his ass kicked last Wednesday night.  Let's see what the next debate brings.



JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, JoeB, you and the far lefties are as delusional as the far righties.
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> I don't hate him. I don't disagree with him because he is black. Hell! I don't even speak out against him because of his religion.
> 
> Let me think for a moment..... Do we know anyone who hates either candidate because of his spiritual beliefs?



You mean other than the whackos who scream about Reverand Wright every day, like that issue wasn't litigated 4 years ago.  

Frankly, I'd like to see a reporter ask Romney if he agrees with the LDS position on the role of  women in the Mormon Church. 

Shit, Marie Osmond got asked that question.  If Marie can hang, so can Mitt.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

Actually, I've been pretty consistant. 

I've said all along- I will not vote for Mitt Romney because I don't trust the Mormon Church.  

been my position since day one.  

As opposed to all those people on the left who called Mitt a sensible candidate, and think he's the anti-Christ now. 

Or all those on the right who called him a liberal, and want him to desperately win now. 

I've been consistant all along.  

I don't care if Romney is a "Massachusetts Moderate" or a "Severely Conservative"... 

He's still a rich Mormon Douchebag. 




JakeStarkey said:


> No one believes you, kid.  You have been over all of the political map.
> 
> Your guy got his ass kicked last Wednesday night.  Let's see what the next debate brings.
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

Your guy got his ass kicked the other night.

Let's stay focused



JoeB131 said:


> Actually, I've been pretty consistant.
> 
> I've said all along- I will not vote for Mitt Romney because I don't trust the Mormon Church.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your guy got his ass kicked the other night.
> 
> Let's stay focused
> 
> ]



That's kind of like saying you won the Talent Portion of the Miss America pagent... 

It's still the gal who has the nicest....er... smile that wins.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2012)

Joe got caught and proven to be a bigoted liar. Time to up your meds again, Joe.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB is a fool.  But we have known that since primary season.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Joe got caught and proven to be a bigoted liar. Time to up your meds again, Joe.



Nope, I've been 100% consistant. 

I'm not going to vote for a Mormon. Period. 

Left and Right. You guys get all hung up about that shit, but when these guys get into office, they always end up in the center and their supporters grumble they didn't get what they wanted.  

The left did that with Clinton and Obama.  The right did that with Bush-43, Bush-41 and yes, even Reagan.  

(That would be the Real Reagan who raised taxes after cutting them, appointed moderates to the courts, not the Mythical Reagan who was a Conservative Demigod!).  

I'm voting against Romney because he's a bad person. Staring with his fucked up cult, going on to being a congential bully, and just generally being a guy who lacks human empathy.  

I don't particulary want a bully without any empathy running the country, and I'm not sure why you do... 

Other than you just hate the black guy.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hate him. I don't disagree with him because he is black. Hell! I don't even speak out against him because of his religion.
> ...



Why is Romney's religion any more relevant than obama's?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Joe got caught and proven to be a bigoted liar. Time to up your meds again, Joe.
> ...



I didn't call you a liar because of your bigotry. That is a separate matter. I called you a liar because you lied.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> [
> 
> Why is Romney's religion any more relevant than obama's?



Now, you see, this is actually a good question.  No squealing about how I'm a bigot because I think their beliefs are crazy...  Wow, knew you had it in you, Ernie!

Okay, first and foremost, because Romney isn't just a member of that Church. He's was a major official in it. He was a Bishop and then a Stake President. He had authority in that Church. 

Compared to Obama who just attended Rev. Wright's church because it was in his community.  

Secondly, hysterical screams of white folks aside, the worst that can be said about Wright is that he said some stupid things after 9/11.  So did Pat Robertson.  

The Mormons have a 150 year history of really bad behavior, including attempting to secede from the United States, setting up their own private little Theocracy, bank fraud, interferring in elections, and so on.  There's just a lot of stuff in there that makes me personally nervous. 

Third, some of their conduct today makes me worry about the kind of people that will be in charge of the IRS, CIA, FBI in a Romney administration.  

For instance, the Mormons routinely spy on ex-members and splinter factions that still practice polygamy. 

As a religion, there's just too much group-think going on there for me to be comfortable with. 

Now, yeah, I'll admit,that encounter I had with them 30 years ago really did a lot to bias me. But bacl then, I had no idea who Joseph Smith was, or what their history was, or any of the crazy stuff they beleived.  I just knew there was something really off about these people.  

Just like there is something really off about Mitt Romney.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> I didn't call you a liar because of your bigotry. That is a separate matter. I called you a liar because you lied.



Please point out where I lied.  

Oh, Opinions you don't agree with are not lies.  If they didn't explain that to you in Home Skule, I'm letting you know now.


----------



## Liability (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



 That was scumbag-creepy even by the typically abysmal "standards" of a pig dog piece of shit like you, you motherfucker.


----------



## Liability (Oct 6, 2012)

Joebitch:

You KNOW you have nuthin' when even Fakey bitch slaps the snot outta ya.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/elect...e-tonight-obama-or-romney-22.html#post6114106


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

What happened 150 years ago is not important now.

What is important that you finally admit your bias.





JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

This is a cult started by a con man who had sex with children.  

I'm PROUD to be biased against that. 




JakeStarkey said:


> What happened 150 years ago is not important now.
> 
> What is important that you finally admit your bias.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Irrelevant! No one should care about a President's religion, unless you can reasonably  expect that he would attempt to establish a theocracy. Nixon was a Quaker, Kennedy was Catholic and obama attended Black Liberation Theology services. Did any of them try to make theirs the State religion?
Did Kennedy make Pope John XXIII a member of his Cabinet? Did Nixon disband the Military?
Why then, even with his position in LDS, would you expect Romney's governance would be influenced by his religion?


----------



## Liability (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeBitch:

You are not required to become a member of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints, you utter asshole. 

so stop sniveling and pretending that it justifies your bigotry.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Except for a couple known racists on this board we do not want to get rid of Obama because of the color of his skin. It is irrelevant. We do however venomously DISAGREE with his positions, his policies, his signing statements, the laws he has supported enacting and his failure in Foreign Affairs. 

The claim of racism is as worn out now as it was in 2008. The fact you have no other position to fall back to proves just how out f touch and moronic you are.

As to Romney's religion it has never been racist. ANYONE of any race could join from day one. But then you are just to stupid to know facts.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2012)

You called me a liar twice for pointing out that Rasmussen shows Romney up 4 percentage points since the debate.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Irrelevant! No one should care about a President's religion, unless you can reasonably  expect that he would attempt to establish a theocracy. Nixon was a Quaker, Kennedy was Catholic and obama attended Black Liberation Theology services. Did any of them try to make theirs the State religion?
> Did Kennedy make Pope John XXIII a member of his Cabinet? Did Nixon disband the Military?
> Why then, even with his position in LDS, would you expect Romney's governance would be influenced by his religion?



The Catholic CHurch isn't an insane cult that was started by child-molesting con men. 

YOu asked me why I thought Romney's religion was relevent. I gave you a reason. 

Now, if you want to pretend these are valid concerns because you want to get Obama out of the White House, soooooo badly it consumes your every waking thought. That's fine. Feel free to stick your fingers in your ears and sing really loud.  

For me, it's a good enough reason. Mormonism isn't these other religions. It's Mormonism. A Cult that has in it's charter to establish a theocracy in the US.  

Three words- White Horse Prophecy.  Look them up, and tell me Romney doesnt' worry you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Except for a couple known racists on this board we do not want to get rid of Obama because of the color of his skin. It is irrelevant. We do however venomously DISAGREE with his positions, his policies, his signing statements, the laws he has supported enacting and his failure in Foreign Affairs.
> 
> The claim of racism is as worn out now as it was in 2008. The fact you have no other position to fall back to proves just how out f touch and moronic you are.
> 
> As to Romney's religion it has never been racist. ANYONE of any race could join from day one. But then you are just to stupid to know facts.



In short, you cite things he does, many of the same things that Bush did, to validate your hate.  Not impressed.  

Romney's religion was racist from day one and it still is. 

Shit, they didn't even let black people become full members until 1978.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

He had sex with 14-year old girls, which is not defined as pedophilia.

You are anti-truth philiac, which is easy to spot.

That does not matter now.

Get over it.



JoeB131 said:


> This is a cult started by a con man who had sex with children.
> 
> I'm PROUD to be biased against that.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> *He had sex with 14-year old girls, which is not defined as pedophilia.*
> You are anti-truth philiac, which is easy to spot.
> 
> That does not matter now.
> ...



Really?  I'd love to see you try to use that excuse some time.  

14 will get you twenty, dude.  

Romney thinks this asshole was talking to God.  That's a disqualifier as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

We are talking 2012, son.

You live in the past.

You are so easy to expose in your stupidity and your hatred, little troll.

You are here for the grins and chuckles.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> We are talking 2012, son.
> 
> You live in the past.
> 
> ...



Not at all. 

The Mormons are the same assholes they were 150 years ago.  

With the same batshit crazy beliefs.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *He had sex with 14-year old girls, which is not defined as pedophilia.*
> ...



150 years ago it was COMMON for 14-15 year old girls to get married, Doofus.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

Yup, charity to nonmembers, billions of dollars to relief, and all that hatred and crazy beliefs.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



It was not common to marry 30 of them at a time.  

The people at the time weren't to amused by it either, which is why they shot Joseph Smith outside the Carthage IL jail...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, charity to nonmembers, billions of dollars to relief, and all that hatred and crazy beliefs.



So what?  

So they are trying to buy themselves good will.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

You must be from them 'thar back hills.'  How many teef you have left in your head, boy?  Probably more than the brain cells that are left over after the pop skull you have been drinking.  You sound stupid, simply stupid.




JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, charity to nonmembers, billions of dollars to relief, and all that hatred and crazy beliefs.
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yawn, guy... 

You are the one trying to foist the crazy cult on us on the hope Romney might be a moderate...




JakeStarkey said:


> You must be from them 'thar back hills.'  How many teef you have left in your head, boy?  Probably more than the brain cells that are left over after the pop skull you have been drinking.  You sound stupid, simply stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 6, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



You have just gotta love liberal responses.  "What is wrong with you?  I lied, and I sorta forgot that you could prove that I lied.  Is that okay???"

No, dipshit.  It's NOT okay.  Neither is running your mouth without bothering to find out what the fuck you're talking about first.  And it doesn't mean there's something wrong with the people calling you on your shit.  Just because YOU see yourself as a put-upon victim doesn't mean anyone else is obligated to agree with you.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 6, 2012)

115 to 18

Obby's in serious trouble. Yeah! (OUTLOUD!)


----------



## Interpol (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure that Romney's win at the debate is a very strong one, considering these last 3 campaign days. 

It's not enough to win one news cycle as a candidate. You have to string together momentum and energy and you have to control the narrative. 

Would anyone here say that Romney's out there controlling the narrative? No. Over the last 3 days, the Obama camp has parlayed more than one ad using clips of Romney during the debate against himself. 

Meanwhile, the Romney camp has been on the defensive having to try to explain if they have a tax cut or not, an extra $716 billion larded onto Medicare, no cuts in education, and more defense spending. 

Over the last couple days, the narrative has turned into "Romney will protect Wall Street and fire Sesame Street." 

It's not enough just to win the debate. You have to take the ball and run it down the field. You have to tell us what you will do and how you'll pay for it. 

It's not a coincidence that Romney hasn't put out one ad showing how good he was at the debate and showing how bad Obama was, because Obama didn't actually say anything stupid or embarrassing like Romney did ("I love Big Bird, but..."). 

Obama's overall energy was down, but Romney suffers from foot-in-mouth disease, so I just don't see Romney's bump being anything more than a sugar high at this point. OH and FL are closer, but they've always been pretty close anyway.


----------



## orBeMezaTtnoD (Oct 6, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> None of them changed anything that much.
> 
> Only in ConservaBizzaro World is Romney coming out as some sort of winner.
> 
> ...



A Draw Huh?...then explain this.....


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Look for the corrupt MSM to hail their Dear Leader 'The Comeback Kid' after the next Debate. They're so predictable. Romney showed he had a real grasp on the Economy. Obama only embarrased himself with his stunning lack of knowledge. If you're voting on the Economy, it's Mitt Romney in a Landslide.



And if you're NOT voting the economy, you're a liberal welfare moron who doesn't understand how dependent your Food Stamps are on working taxpayers doing well financially.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 6, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Does that makes him a *47er.*


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 6, 2012)

Liability said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



If anyone ever wondered why I keep JoeB on ignore, I'll bet they're not wondering any more.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Irrelevant! No one should care about a President's religion, unless you can reasonably  expect that he would attempt to establish a theocracy. Nixon was a Quaker, Kennedy was Catholic and obama attended Black Liberation Theology services. Did any of them try to make theirs the State religion?
> ...


true. But it IS a group that has actively hidden pedophilia and molestation of children by members of its clergy for a long time. I guess you hate Catholics too then, right?


----------



## Rinata (Oct 6, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



You are just another bat crap crazy right winger. To be so invested in what someone else posts is just nuts. You are name calling, insulting, and just being an all around obnoxious ass hole. I did not lie, but you think I did because I don't support your idiot candidate. Like I told the other 2 idiots, if I was a Romney supporter you would have had no problem with me. Believe me, I am not your victim or anyone else's. Not my problem you all have an aversion to the truth. Now go pick up the other two clowns and get lost. You'll be late for your Nazi youth rally.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 6, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



This post is *Obamaloni*


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 7, 2012)

sitarro said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Who won the debate tonight? Obama or Romney? *
> ...



At Last Night's Debate: Romney Told 27 Myths In 38 Minutes | ThinkProgress


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Awww, wuzzoo get oo feewings hurt by having your lies called what they are?  

I'm not the one rabidly negging people for daring to criticize me, Sparkles, so don't hand me any of your oral flatulence about "invested in what someone else posts".

You lied.  You admitted you lied.  You were just too chickenshit to call it what it was (I'd say "call a spade a spade", but I'm sure the ultra-racist lefties on this board would scream about it).  So I did it for you.  You're welcome.  I'll be happy to provide the moral courage you lack any time you need.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 7, 2012)

All I can say about that debate is that I hope Obamacare has mandated coverage for "ass whuppin'".


----------



## Annie (Oct 7, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I've read your posts for years now, would you do for a conservative in this position to do for you in this? When you are found to have posted contradictory posts? I doubt it.  It seems most feel the same. 

Now that doesn't mean I think less of you, keep that in mind. One can only be held in contempt without remorse to define oneself. You all taught that lesson long ago.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 7, 2012)

Conservative said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well, actually I do. And I grew up Catholic.  If you've followed my posts, I'm just as harsh on the Catholic Church as I am on the Mormon Cult. 

But I think there is a major difference.  

Catholicism's problem with pedophiles is sort of the result of unintended consequences. They had some goofy idea to keep church property in the church by insisting on celibicy for priests. (Priests could get married before 1076, when Gregory VII made it dogma. 

So having excluded healthy heterosexual men, all you get left with are the deviants.  Now, some of them are just self-loathing gay men, but you also get a few pedophiles under the wire. 

The whole religion wasn't designed around that.  

As opposed to MOrmonism, where the intent was to keep the big shots like Joseph Smith and Brigham Young knee deep in young poon. (Smith had 35 wives, Young had 64).  And some of them, like Romney's family, fled the country so they could keep doing it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2012)

You lefties are typical as the far righties like Cecelie1200, telling us we are doing things that we are not, pop skull.

No one is trying to foist a cult on you, other than you are foisting the Cult of Obama.



JoeB131 said:


> Yawn, guy...
> 
> You are the one trying to foist the crazy cult on us on the hope Romney might be a moderate...
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 7, 2012)

Troll-boy, go bother someone who gives a fuck. 



JakeStarkey said:


> You lefties are typical as the far righties like Cecelie1200, telling us we are doing things that we are not, pop skull.
> 
> No one is trying to foist a cult on you, other than you are foisting the Cult of Obama.
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2012)

You are the troll, boy, and the one the right and left and center laugh at.

Well.. . you and bigrebnc both, that is.  Same caliber of nothingness.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 7, 2012)

*Who won the debate tonight? Obama or Romney? *

Neither.  Who won the "debate" was the financial interests of the media.  They have a vested interest in keeping the outcome close so they can squeeze as much ad money as possible out of the contestants.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 7, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are the troll, boy, and the one the right and left and center laugh at.
> 
> Well.. . you and bigrebnc both, that is.  Same caliber of nothingness.



Yawn, jake, I'm starting to feel sorry for you, I don't think you have any friends, the way you stalk people...


----------



## orBeMezaTtnoD (Oct 7, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> This post is *Obamaloni*



Hey you gotta spell it right or they'll call you stupid - Obamalogna or you can spell it this way







Which ever way you spell it, you are lying if you sell it!


----------



## Rinata (Oct 7, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I thought I had met every bat crap crazy person on this site. But you were a secret. It blows my mind that you and the other idiots keep going on and on about the fact that I lied. I forgot I voted in the stupid survey. And you can call me a liar until you turn blue and croak. Why is it so important to you?? Now you nuts have jumped on 2 more people for the same thing. Why?? What are you getting out of it?? Go find something to do with your time that's a little more productive.

Oh, and get over yourself. You could not make me feel bad if you tried. You're trash, remember that.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 7, 2012)

Annie said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



First of all, I did not do contradictory posts. You seem kind of nice so I will tell you what happened. I answered the survey (which I will never make the mistake of doing again) so help me. Of course I voted for the prez. He's my guy!!!

Subsequent to that, I received kind of a nasty post accusing me of saying Obama won the debate. But I had never done such a post. I had no idea they were referring to that damn survey. That's it. I might add they did the same thing to 2 other posters that voted for Obama in that survey. Why is it such a big deal?? I don't get it and I think it's just another excuse for these people to bully. What are they going to do if Obama wins a second term?? Burn down school houses??


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2012)

Rinata, some crazees from the far left and the far right, here and elsewhere, will lie.

You got caught in one of their lies, and then they double down.  Neg em, tell em they're dorks, and move on.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


If you were honest, you would have just said, "OK. I did vote that obama won in the poll. I'm sorry. I forgot. Defending the indefensible makes you look.....  well, Liberal.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Why can't Liberals ever admit they fucked up? You are blaming your piss poor memory on the person who exposed your LIE just like obama blames his piss poor administration on Bush.
Man up! Accept the consequences of your actions.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2012)

This is what I mean.  Rinata explained, 'fessed up', and you won't accept it.  That's on you, kiddo.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> This is what I mean.  Rinata explained, 'fessed up', and you won't accept it.  That's on you, kiddo.



Her "fessing up" is just a wee bit disingenuous, but you would see that as a character asset, wouldn't you?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



The only response this drivel deserves:


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Once you've defended the ultimate indefensibility of voting for Obama for a second term, I guess everything else seems like small beer.  What possible sense of shame could be left at that point?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2012)

I see you on this, Ernie S., being an asshole, which is not a character asset.



Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I mean.  Rinata explained, 'fessed up', and you won't accept it.  That's on you, kiddo.
> ...


----------



## paulitician (Oct 7, 2012)

Clearly, Romney cleaned the Dear Leader's clock. But beware of the coming 'Comeback Kid' story-line from the corrupt MSM. Just like the bogus Employment numbers, they've already given the next Debate to their beloved Dear Leader. It will be all about that wonderful 'comeback' victory in the next one. Don't let the MSM fool ya. It's all a rig-job. They're still 100% in the tank for Obama.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2012)

paulitician, I am not happy about the employment numbers.  But I can't find anyone who worked for the BLS before this to stand up and say these have been cooked.  Can you?


----------



## California Girl (Oct 7, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rinata, some crazees from the far left and the far right, here and elsewhere, will lie.
> 
> You got caught in one of their lies, and then they double down.  Neg em, tell em they're dorks, and move on.



The 'crazee' is the fat assed twinkie fucker who gets a kick out of mocking dead people for the craic of it.... and then lies about it... even when the evidence exists that confirms what she said. 

Unsurprising that you'd side with a two bit twinkie fucker whose too fucking stupid to read a poll and answer it honestly... she just checked the 'Obama' box cuz 'he's her guy'.... she's so fucking delusional.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2012)

California Girl, you are broken inside as was Dis, the crazy person.

You need to get over the delusion what you opine means anything.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 7, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rinata, some crazees from the far left and the far right, here and elsewhere, will lie.
> 
> You got caught in one of their lies, and then they double down.  Neg em, tell em they're dorks, and move on.



Guess I'm used to dealing with my kids. I have two sons and a niece. But these people are wearing me out more than they ever did.  You're right, Jake.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 7, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I did!! It didn't work!!


----------



## Rinata (Oct 7, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



Jake is right!!! My God, you people are crazy.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 7, 2012)

California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata, some crazees from the far left and the far right, here and elsewhere, will lie.
> ...



Get to your Nazi youth rally, Bertha. Nobody sane pays any attention to you here.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 7, 2012)

I am so done with this thread. Adios, crazy people.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 7, 2012)

Rinata said:


> I am so done with this thread. Adios, crazy people.



you've been done with this thread for several posts, yet you keep coming back, dumb ass.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 7, 2012)

Rinata said:


> First of all, I did not do contradictory posts. You seem kind of nice so I will tell you what happened. *I answered the survey (which I will never make the mistake of doing again) so help me. Of course I voted for the prez. He's my guy!!!*
> 
> Subsequent to that, I received kind of a nasty post *accusing me of saying Obama won the debate. But I had never done such a post.* I had no idea they were referring to that damn survey. That's it. I might add they did the same thing to 2 other posters that voted for Obama in that survey. Why is it such a big deal?? I don't get it and I think it's just another excuse for these people to bully. What are they going to do if Obama wins a second term?? Burn down school houses??



Same thing, dumb ass... voting that Obama won the debate ion the poll is the same as saying he won. You're utter stupidity on this is reaching new levels.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 8, 2012)

What was interesting was how many pundits asked why Obama didn't call out Romney on all his debate lies.  It seems that Obama, who I still don't think did a great job, seems to have played rope a dope with Romney.  The fact checkers seem to have been putting in overtime, and even Romney's supporters are asking how he could do a one eighty on so many of his positions.

In spite of his meth inspired rant during the debate, Romney is now starting to look more like a bullshit artist and less presidential.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 8, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> What was interesting was how many pundits asked why Obama didn't call out Romney on all his debate lies.  It seems that Obama, who I still don't think did a great job, seems to have played rope a dope with Romney.  The fact checkers seem to have been putting in overtime, and even Romney's supporters are asking how he could do a one eighty on so many of his positions.
> 
> In spite of his meth inspired rant during the debate, Romney is now starting to look more like a bullshit artist and less presidential.



Nah, your guy is suffering from the Teleprompter Blues. The Dear Leader lost a very dear friend when they pulled the plug. He's completely clueless, especially on economic matters. Romney thoroughly embarrassed him.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 8, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > What was interesting was how many pundits asked why Obama didn't call out Romney on all his debate lies.  It seems that Obama, who I still don't think did a great job, seems to have played rope a dope with Romney.  The fact checkers seem to have been putting in overtime, and even Romney's supporters are asking how he could do a one eighty on so many of his positions.
> ...



Yeah, Romney certainly was lying through his teeth to get Obama to lose his cool.  That failed, didn't it.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 8, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



You keep telling yourself that. Enjoy your Bot programming.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 8, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



So says the paulbot.  What did you think when Romney claimed his healthcare plan covered pre-existing conditions, and his own campaign admitted that was not true?  Why do you think Romney made that claim?


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 8, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



And that's not even true.  It's as true as Professor Rosen said Romney's economic plan was unworkable.    

PolitiFact | Mitt Romney says his health care plan covers pre-existing conditions

During the drafting of the law, insurers warned that the provision could drive them out of business if people can wait until they get sick to buy insurance. So to address that concern, the law requires everyone to have health insurance or pay a tax penalty. That penalty clause is called "the individual mandate," and the Supreme Court ruled it constitutional this summer.

Romney opposes that mandate, and has consistently said the health law should be repealed and replaced. But his health care plan doesnt pack a lot of details.

His website, though, says people "should be guaranteed the ability to retain coverage" if they have "maintained continuous health insurance coverage." *That means if you already have health insurance, other insurers cant deny you if you have pre-existing conditions. (After the debate, his spokesman confirmed this was still his position.)*


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 8, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



So even you admit that Romney did lie in the debate, when he claimed (from your own link): 



> "Pre-existing conditions are covered under my plan," Romney noted at the debate in Denver on Oct. 3.



Why did he lie?  Even under your own scenario, an insurance company could insure someone who did not know they had a condition, like a congenital heart problem, and then deny the claim.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2012)

Somebody above made the point of a possible Obama 'rope a dope' defense, setting up Romney for a scorching next time on the holes in his narrative.

If . . . and that is a big fat if . . . somebody on the O Team is looking far, far ahead.

I never looked forward to  a VP debate the way I am this one because of last week.  The Ryan Express vs. the Biden Bruiser.  This should be great!


----------



## antiquity (Oct 8, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > What was interesting was how many pundits asked why Obama didn't call out Romney on all his debate lies.  It seems that Obama, who I still don't think did a great job, seems to have played rope a dope with Romney.  The fact checkers seem to have been putting in overtime, and even Romney's supporters are asking how he could do a one eighty on so many of his positions.
> ...



Obama is clueless about the economy, he just didn't know how to defend his record on the economy and obviously wrote off this debate after his opening statement.
Hard to defend a 16 trillion deficit and the high unemployment and why he hasn't turned it around after nearly four years.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 8, 2012)

Gallup: Romney pulls even with Obama after biggest debate win in recorded history



> Gallup poll numbers released Monday continue to demonstrate an apparent Mitt Romney surge, with the Republican nominee pulling even with President Obama on the heels of what Gallup deemed the biggest debate victory in recorded history.
> 
> The new Gallup numbers show registered voters overwhelmingly considered Romney the winner of the debate in Denver. Seventy-two percent gave Romney the win, while 20 percent said Obama did the better job.* Gallup reported the 52-point victory is the biggest the polling firm has ever measured *-- the closest was Bill Clinton's 42-point win over George H.W. Bush in a 1992 debate.
> 
> The sentiment appeared to have implications for Romney's national standing. Polling in the three days after the debate showed the candidates tied at 47 percent each. In the three days prior, Obama was leading by 5 points.











​


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2012)

The Gallup poll is not reflected in RCP swing state massive movement.  It's just not there.  The Obama cushions do seem to be softening a bit.


----------

